# Liebe Tanks ...



## Littlestream (6. Juli 2008)

.... ich weiß, ihr habt ein schweres Leben, aber ist es so viel verlangt sich evtl. mal ein oder zwei Addons zu zu legen, wie zB Omen?




edit: Es gibt einige Leute, deren geistiger Müll hier unangebracht ist. Der Satz ist zwar verallgemeinernt geschrieben, aber wer glaub, ich sei wirklich sö blöd, alle Tanks zu meinen, hat wirklich ein schlechtes Menschenbildnis oder kaum Grips. Und wenn grade IHR euch angesprochen fühlt, dann scheint es ja auf euch zu zu treffen. 
Wenn du Mr. Perfekt bist, dann ignorier einfach was ich geschrieben habe.

edit2: Bitte flennt nicht rum, wenn ihr lediglich die ersten Antworten gelesen habt, denn ab der Mitte bekommt das ganze Niveau, also wenn ihr vor hattet "Nutzlos vote 4 close" oder ähnliches zu schreiben, lest bitte ersteinmal alles durch.


----------



## Immanis (6. Juli 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> .... ich weiß, ihr habt ein schweres Leben, aber ist es so viel verlangt sich evtl. mal ein oder zwei Addons zu zu legen, wie zB Omen?



wtf?????

Dann geh nicht Random sondern such dir Leute mit denen Du gerne und viel Zockst und clear eine Ini nach der anderen mit denen und heul auf deinen Realm rum und nicht hier bitte! Da wird es sich keiner anschaun, btw. hab ich keine Probz damit dass Deff's keine Add-On's haben, die haben mehr als Genug! Was waren das noch Zeit Pre-BC wo Add-On's noch Träume waren und man wirklich "*SKILL*" haben musste!
MfG


----------



## Randy Orton (6. Juli 2008)

das mit dem omen sollte man lieber den dd´s mal sagen..aber wa ssolls is n whine tread also CLOSE pls


----------



## SixNight (6. Juli 2008)

jeder sollte einfach omen haben fertig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ehmm

/close


----------



## Zeus-Black (6. Juli 2008)

Immanis schrieb:


> wtf?????
> 
> Dann geh nicht Random sondern such dir Leute mit denen Du gerne und viel Zockst und clear eine Ini nach der anderen mit denen und heul auf deinen Realm rum und nicht hier bitte! Da wird es sich keiner anschaun, btw. hab ich keine Probz damit dass Deff's keine Add-On's haben, die haben mehr als Genug! Was waren das noch Zeit Pre-BC wo Add-On's noch Träume waren und man wirklich "*SKILL*" haben musste!
> MfG



WTF????? fullquote den Post über dir?
na hallo ... is zwar nur ein satz aber hey, man wüsste ja sonst nicht was du meinst.

b. 2 T. ich kenne keinen Tank der nicht ohne Omen rumläuft ...
wird wohl ein Tankfrischling gewesen sein ...

und gleich dazu
Liebe DD's ich weiss ihr habt ein schweres leben. Aber ist es zu viel verlangt auf den Tank zu hören wenn er sagt "Lasst mich antanken" Das heisst nicht, er haut einmal drauf und dann könnt ihr eure Mega Rota starten sonder guggt mal auf Omen und lasst ihn ein paar sekunden um Aggro auf zu bauen ... ich selber spiele keinen Tank, bin ich zu Blöd zu. Aber ich bekomme es immer und immer wieder von meiner Freundin mit die nen Tank grad hochlvlt. das die Grp es nie hinbekommen sie antanken zu lassen.

naja .. 3 uhr .. ich mach mich ins Bett, gute nacht.


----------



## anorianna (6. Juli 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> .... ich weiß, ihr habt ein schweres Leben, aber ist es so viel verlangt sich evtl. mal ein oder zwei Addons zu zu legen, wie zB Omen?



ein weiterer schlauer post von einem dd, der zu dumm ist, antanken zu lassen, omen1 Version 0011 drauf hat und sich ärgert, dass der tank zu doof is, das gleiche omen wie er zu haben oO


----------



## yilmo (6. Juli 2008)

Ist doch lustig wenn man im aggro und im dmg nummer 1 ist =) ist doch egal ,wenn man stirbt flamed man halt die healer und die tanks x)


----------



## Visssion (6. Juli 2008)

lol wie kann man denn so einen beitrag erstellen ?? ^^ Das doch ein witz oder ... Also ich kenn NUR tanks die addons haben ^^

edit: Jo die schuld einfach immer auf die healer schicken >.< 

Main: Heal priest >.<


----------



## -MH-Elron (6. Juli 2008)

Ich hab Omen eigentlich nur zum Vergnügen...als Tank versuch ich eh immer MaxAggro zu fahren. Manche DD'ler sollten sich das Teil besser mal in ner aktuellen Version zulegen. Ich könnt jetzt hier ne Seite über flamende DD Schwachköpfe schreiben, die in Inzen anscheinend meinen, das der Pull ihnen gehört und danach anschliessend Mana für Dmg verbrannt gehört wie ein amerikanischer Kleinwagen Sprit schluckt...aber ich lass es mal lieber, bekommt meinem Blutdruck gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OiOiOi (6. Juli 2008)

xD

Was ist das denn für'n Threat?

Einfach mal Addons aktualisieren, Tanks sowie DDs oder Heiler. ^^

/close


----------



## Tchernabog (6. Juli 2008)

Oh sry wußte nicht daß dich das stört daß ich keine Addons habe... Werde ich natürlich sofort ändern!


----------



## Xplaya (6. Juli 2008)

Spontan fällt mir nur eins ein : /close


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (6. Juli 2008)

Also in erster linie sollten sich DD´s Omen zulegen damit die nicht volles Rohr alles raus bratzen was die könne und sich dann wundern warum der dicke boss sie dann Onehittet. 

Natürlich brauch nen Tank auch Omen (oder vergleichbares) um zu gucken wie die DD´s an seiner Aggorgrenze kratzen oder einfach mal schön Overnuken und dann..... nix die meistens DD´s raffen nicht das sie Aggroreduce fähigkeiten haben (Verblassen, Seelebrechen, etc), naja was zu folge hat das Heiler auch Omen brauchen da sie dann alles raushaun müssen was geht um tank und dd´s am leben zu halten.

Und so btw ich kenne Persönlich keinen einzigen Tank der nicht Omen oder Ktm hat. Dafür aber genug DD´s   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlestream (6. Juli 2008)

Bis auf Fl4tlin3r scheint ihr alle nicht bis zum Ende gedacht zu haben. Ich habe es heute 3x erlebt, dass 4/5 und 8/10 Leuten Omen hatten, jedoch nicht der Tank. Die da direkt nach mit gepostet haben, erklärt mir doch mal bitte, was es mir bringt, als Hunter zu wissen, dass ich gleich die Aggroschwelle vom Mage erreicht habe?
Trotz Totstellen mehrfach gestorben, weil man nur die eigene Aggro in Relation zu den anderen DD sehen konnte.
Und wie ich bereits sagte "Ich weiß, ihr habt ein schweres Leben ... " 
Mir ist bewusst, dass tanken nicht immer einfach ist (habe selber zwei), aber wie soll man es dem Tank erleichtern, wenn er einem nicht entgegen kommt?


----------



## seeker75 (6. Juli 2008)

naja gibt auch tanks mit omen die aber trotzdem schlecht sind und es liegt da nich an healern oder dd´s
naja wir hatten mal einen der ist immer vorgelaufen hat auf mana von healer gepfiffen und ihn nicht reggen lassen und dann hat er healer angepflaumt^^aber  back to topic:

es gibt auch schlechte tanks die trotzdem omen haben und gute die keins haben^^es liegt aber auch oft an dds die sehr ungeduldig sind und den tank nich antanken lassen


----------



## meganeo (6. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich weinen oder lachen soll?


----------



## David (6. Juli 2008)

Gegen diese Art von Gedankengängen gibt es verschiedene Hilfsmittel, Littlestream - eins davon ist "Ritalin".


----------



## Sydies (6. Juli 2008)

> b. 2 T. ich kenne keinen Tank der nicht ohne Omen rumläuft ...


doppelte verneinung ftw!

btw. viele dds denken ja auch "omg ich zieh keine aggro, also mache ich keinen dmg!" oder "oh er hat gepullt, fulldmg raus jetzt sofort!" oder "egal was ich mache, der tank richtet das schon irgendwie"

ein guter dd weiß übrigens auch so, wieviel dmg er machen kann, ohne aggro zu ziehen. sowas nennt man kontrolle, ist kein addon, sollten sich trotzdem viele dds mal zulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (6. Juli 2008)

Zeus-Black schrieb:


> und gleich dazu
> Liebe DD's ich weiss ihr habt ein schweres leben. Aber ist es zu viel verlangt auf den Tank zu hören wenn er sagt "Lasst mich antanken" Das heisst nicht, er haut einmal drauf und dann könnt ihr eure Mega Rota starten sonder guggt mal auf Omen und lasst ihn ein paar sekunden um Aggro auf zu bauen ... ich selber spiele keinen Tank, bin ich zu Blöd zu. Aber ich bekomme es immer und immer wieder von meiner Freundin mit die nen Tank grad hochlvlt. das die Grp es nie hinbekommen sie antanken zu lassen.
> 
> naja .. 3 uhr .. ich mach mich ins Bett, gute nacht.



Genau solche DDs machen es den Tank und uns Heilern das Leben schwer in einer Instanz!
Und dann wundern sich alle warum es Mangel an Tank und Heiler gibt -.-


----------



## Morcan (6. Juli 2008)

Zeus-Black schrieb:


> b. 2 T. ich kenne keinen Tank der nicht ohne Omen rumläuft ...
> wird wohl ein Tankfrischling gewesen sein ...



Äh du kennst also keinen Tank der Omen benutzt...?

Ich btw. auch nicht, die Dds sollen es ruhig haben, wer die Aggro zieht hat selbst Schuld und darf sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Antanken kennen die meisten ja nichtmal, hauptsache im Schwanzmeter gaaaaaanz  oben stehen.


----------



## etmundi (6. Juli 2008)

Waren das noch Zeiten: 3mal Rüstungszerreissen drauf und dann go. Und alles war gut.
Und weniger ist oft mehr. Einfach alle Damagmeter und co deinstallieren und gut is.

Hier mein Lieblingsspruch als Tank in Randomgroups:

WER NACH DEM ERSTEN BOSS IM DAMAGEMERTER VORN LIEGT, DER WIRD GEKICKT

Man glaubt ja nicht, wie soetwas wirkt.


----------



## uragano (6. Juli 2008)

dieser tread ist völlig überflüssig und weist auf ignoranz dessen eröffner hin...warscheinlich aus aufmerksamkeit mangel oder wie auch immer....

gehört geschlossen und vergessen -.-


/close pls


----------



## schmiedemeister (6. Juli 2008)

*alle tanks in ein topf werf* das ist was du machst....


----------



## Flipmode (6. Juli 2008)

Lieber TE es hat nicht jeder nen leistungsfähigen PC und dann geh halt net in der Random GRPS rein,
2Tens Such dir ne gilde wenn du mit den randoms net klar kommst
mfg flip


----------



## Yalda (6. Juli 2008)

Es gibt auch Leute die an PCs WoW spielen, an denen sie nichts verändern dürfen. (Internetcafes) Oder Leute, die einfach keine Lust auf Addons haben, weil man viele nicht braucht, wenn man ein bisschen aufpasst. 

Ich weiß nicht, seit wann es Omen tatsächlich gibt, ich weiß aber, dass unsere Tanks es erst nach 1-2 Monaten in Karazhan benutzt haben.  Und es ging. Und es ging gut.  Das heißt auch, dass unsere Tanks 2 Jahre ohne Omen gespielt haben. Und in diesen 2 Jahren ohne Omen gab es genauso viele bzw genauso wenig "Upps, ich hab Aggro" Wipes wie jetzt.

Es ist ein bisschen wie damals mit Decursive. 80% aller Heiler benutzten es und behaupteten, ohne das Addon könnte man nicht spielen. Dann wurde das alte Decursive verboten und 2 Wochen lang konnten diese 80% WIRKLICH nicht decursen.


----------



## Buffed_Fan (6. Juli 2008)

LOL....Voll der Flamerthread !!!!!!!!!!!!

/closed
/closed
/closed


----------



## Nightalb (6. Juli 2008)

Lol wie traurig.

*Der Tank benötigt eben kein Omen !*

Er wird alles tun um die Agro der Mobs zu halten, es ist die Aufgabe der Schadensausteiler 
dadrauf zu achten nicht in der Agroliste vor den Tank zu geraten.

Edit: Beitrag vor mir = reported
        kein Inhalt, übertriebener Einsatz von Satzzeichen, Flame, Spam, empfehle mehrwöchige Forenpause^^


----------



## Hexenhase (6. Juli 2008)

Immanis schrieb:


> wtf?????
> 
> Dann geh nicht Random sondern such dir Leute mit denen Du gerne und viel Zockst und clear eine Ini nach der anderen mit denen und heul auf deinen Realm rum und nicht hier bitte! Da wird es sich keiner anschaun, btw. hab ich keine Probz damit dass Deff's keine Add-On's haben, die haben mehr als Genug! Was waren das noch Zeit Pre-BC wo Add-On's noch Träume waren und man wirklich "*SKILL*" haben musste!
> MfG




lol sorry mehr von dir und wow geht unter weil die neuen die noch kein kennen einfach nur weiter im handelschanel spammen wer kann mich ziehen


----------



## Lupinè (6. Juli 2008)

Moin.

Ich glaube viele von euch vergessen eins:
Wenn der Tank kein Omen installiert hat, zeigt mir mein Omen auch seine Aggroschwelle nicht an, was wiederrum bedeutet, ich sehe was mein Char für Aggro zieht habe aber den Vergleichswert des Tanks nicht und sehe so auch nicht wann ich ihm die Aggro klaue. 
Klar versuche ich dann weniger Dmg zu machen um weniger Aggro aufzubauen, das bedeutet aber auch dass ich nicht soviel Dmg machen kann wie ich es vielleicht könnte.
Damit würde ich den Heiler entlasten, da der Mob schneller down geht und der Tank hätte weniger Repkosten, da er nicht soviel auf die Labbe kriegt.

Denkt mal drüber nach

MfG

Lupi


----------



## Hexenhase (6. Juli 2008)

mal so sagen wenn der tank kein omen drauf hat ist es nicht so schlimm als wenn die Caster in machen fällen mage und hexer kein omen haben den ich denke es liegt an der grp das sie aufpassen das sie nicht den mob tanken


----------



## Severos (6. Juli 2008)

Als aller erstes mal wieder son dummer Anfang...
Ich spiele selbst tank und gehe immer mit random grps die dailys machen..
Klar, man trifft auf die dmg geilsten blockflöten, die alles rausnuken was geht..
Da reicht mein Omen dann auch nicht aus^^
Aber wenn ich mit meinen 800-1200 bps tanke, und dann einer overnuked, dann tut er mir nur leid.
Man hat als tank nicht immer 100 Wut zur verfügung , und tankt so gut es geht.
Ich erlebe es aber auch oft, das manche krieger zB überhaupt völlig falsch tanken, und nicht mal an die 700 bps kommen...
Aber das is wieder was anderes..
Das Thema is eig. sinnlos, weil das Gruppenspiel stimmen muss..
Und Omen eigentlich für die dd´s ist, damit sie auf ihre aggro achten können.
Mfg Sev


----------



## Philipp23 (6. Juli 2008)

anorianna schrieb:


> ein weiterer schlauer post von einem dd, der zu dumm ist, antanken zu lassen, omen1 Version 0011 drauf hat und sich ärgert, dass der tank zu doof is, das gleiche omen wie er zu haben oO




lol das ist ja richtig geil. Bin vom stuhl gefahlen als ich das lass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 N1


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich mal mit Rnds in 'ne Ini gehe, sag ich vorher immer: Wer Aggro zieht, behält sie. Und so setz ich's auch um. Klappt dann auch meistens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ?!?! (6. Juli 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> .... ich weiß, ihr habt ein schweres Leben, aber ist es so viel verlangt sich evtl. mal ein oder zwei Addons zu zu legen, wie zB Omen?



Der Schuss ging jetzt nach hinten los... Du müsstest dich an denjenigen wenden der dich heute morgen (um 2.18  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) beglückt hat, nicht an alle... 

Das nennt man Verallgemeinerung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens, du als Hunter solltest ja die klassenbezogenen Probleme kennen, Hunteritem, zu blöd um ne Falle zu legen, usw...


----------



## Philipp23 (6. Juli 2008)

Severos schrieb:


> Als aller erstes mal wieder son dummer Anfang...
> Ich spiele selbst tank und gehe immer mit random grps die dailys machen..
> Klar, man trifft auf die dmg geilsten blockflöten, die alles rausnuken was geht..
> Da reicht mein Omen dann auch nicht aus^^
> ...



Ihr dmg geilen Blockflöten da draussen ! Liest das und schämt euch eine runde ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (6. Juli 2008)

das prob in den hero inis ist ja einfach desto besser dein equic ( T4 vieleicht komplett mit alleine schon 28% ausweichen ) ist desto schwerer kann man die aggro aufbauen was bei den catern nicht ist da ist es desto besser das ist desto eher haben sie die aggro


----------



## Tata/Hoernchen (6. Juli 2008)

Nightalb schrieb:


> *Der Tank benötigt eben kein Omen !*



^^ ja das kenne ich. und dann fragt man sich plötzlich warum man aggro zieht.....
entweder haben alle das addon drauf und verlassen sich auch auf die anzeige, oder man lässt es so wie früher. das antanken lassen, können einfach zu viele nicht verstehen (oder wollen nicht?).
als dd sollte man an der aggro schwelle stehen aber sie nicht überschreiten. wenn das alle machen fahren alle super schaden. jedoch widerstehen, weichen aus oder parrieren die mobs/bosse manchmal und dann is nix mit aggro. einige jäger sind recht genial in der hinsicht und machen hin und wieder ne irreführung. is der tank so grottenschlecht, sollte man evtl mal 3 jäger mitnehmen, die nur irreführung auf den tank machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beim pullen erleb ich es immer und immer wieder. man wirft sein stöckchen oder seine kugel dem mob/boss ins auge, hat dann so ganze 100-300 aggro und dann machts "BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄMMM" pyro, multishot, shadowbolds, blitzschlag, usw... was auch immer wieder nett ist, schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weis ihr mögt es gerne von hinten und stunt die gegner die ganze zeit. könnte ja sein, wenn er aus seinem koma raus is, dass er euch gleich anguckt und euch schnell vernascht. jedoch solltet ihr endlich mal warten und aufhören das zu machen. wenn der tank nicht geschlagen wird bzw nicht blocken kann (palas ausgeschlossen) bekommt der dudu oder krieger keine wut, ergo kann weniger bedrohung produzieren.

sooo, das wird vielen sowieso zu viel text sein und keiner nimmts sich zu herzen. wie schön is kara mit spot immunen mobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (6. Juli 2008)

Tata/Hoernchen schrieb:


> ^^ ja das kenne ich. und dann fragt man sich plötzlich warum man aggro zieht.....
> entweder haben alle das addon drauf und verlassen sich auch auf die anzeige, oder man lässt es so wie früher. das antanken lassen, können einfach zu viele nicht verstehen (oder wollen nicht?).
> als dd sollte man an der aggro schwelle stehen aber sie nicht überschreiten. wenn das alle machen fahren alle super schaden. jedoch widerstehen, weichen aus oder parrieren die mobs/bosse manchmal und dann is nix mit aggro. einige jäger sind recht genial in der hinsicht und machen hin und wieder ne irreführung. is der tank so grottenschlecht, sollte man evtl mal 3 jäger mitnehmen, die nur irreführung auf den tank machen
> 
> ...




lol das kenne ich letzten BK normal drin ausnahme mal mit heiler da war ein mage ganz stolz hat sich nun auf feuer skillt und als dann der krieger unterwegs war zum ersten mob meinte der mage er brauch ja lange also fange ich mal mit mein pyro an nur das dumme war das hat er jedes mal gemacht bis zum boss also immer nur ihn heilen statt den tank naja dnn ist er halt mal gestorben und sagte noch man du bist als heiler eine niete schaffst nicht mal mich zu heilen ....sorry aber was soll man da noch sagen


----------



## Xerror (6. Juli 2008)

Morgen...die meisten Tanks haben doch Omen oder andere RaidAddOns

Wenn nicht,weise sie darauf hin,aber einen Thread aufmachen ist da eher unnötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kannst das ja deiner Gilde verklickern oder sonstigen Tanks xD


----------



## DarkCreed (6. Juli 2008)

Was erwarten sich solche Leute von so einem Thread?? 

1. Is es sowieso jeden scheißegal
2. Das du außer Flame nix anderes kassierst
3. Whinethreads bitte ins wow-europe forum am besten vordere noch n nerf für das dreiste vergehen

lol ey >_> L2P


----------



## Bergerdos (6. Juli 2008)

Nightalb schrieb:


> Lol wie traurig.
> 
> *Der Tank benötigt eben kein Omen !*
> 
> ...



LOL ^^
Echt klasse, Durch so Leute wie Dich wird dieser Threat erst sinnvoll.

Sag mir doch bitteschön wie der DD aufpassen soll daß er in der Aggroliste nicht vor den Tank kommt wenn genau dieser Tank überhaupt nicht in der Aggroliste auftaucht ?
Schonmal überlegt, daß nur die Leute in der Omen-Liste stehen die auch Omen oder KTM draufhaben ?

Ich hab es auch schon oft gesehen daß ein Tank in ner RND-Gruppe kein Omen hat, als Heiler hab ich da nur eine einzige Antwort drauf - /pquit
Und der Spruch "hat man im Gefühl" kannste vergessen, Du siehst nicht wenn der Tank 2 Schläge nacheinander verfehlt oder geblockt / Widerstanden wird und dadurch 3-5 Sekunden keine Aggro erzeugt, und wenn der DD dann einen Crit landet ist er schnell drüber.

Also ich pflichte dem TE bei: Alle Tanks die es noch nicht haben, legt euch doch bitte Omen zu !


----------



## Danbar (6. Juli 2008)

Also...,

ich hab auch nen Tank und wenn ich mich denn mal überreden lasse mit ner Random Gruppe zu gehn kann man fast drauf warten das einer aus der Reihe tanzt.....

Und Addons hab ich selbstverständlich.


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (6. Juli 2008)

So erstmal an alle Flamer. 

Ich finds unverschämt das ihr euch überhaupt meldet, in jedem Thread gibts leute die finden das der Thread geclosed wird, unsinnig überflüssig etc bla bla bla. Wenn man's dann machen würde wie ihr es gerne haben wollt, wird es nie wieder nen Foreneintrag geben. Es gibt nämlich immer irgendeinen Deppen der in nem thread rumflamed. Wenn ihr den Thread doch so doof findet dann schibt doch nicht auch noch rein, sondern lasst die Leute die Intresse an dem Thema haben darüber diskuttieren.

So zurück zum Thema:

Tanks müssen Omen/Ktm haben damit DD's sehn wieviel Aggro der Tank hat, auch wenns früher vllt gut geklappt hat ohne solche addons aber mit ihnen ist's einfacher. Wenn ihr nen Führerschein und nen auto habt fahrt ihr doch nicht noch mit dem Fahrad oder der Bahn ( naja bei den Spritpreisen vllt doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

DD's *MÜSSEN* Omen/Ktm haben es ist verantwortungslos ohne solch ein Addon ini Hero ini oder Raid Ini zu gehn. Wenn ich Leader bin oder Assist hab und seh nen DD's ohne son Addon wird er freundlich aufgefordert sich das eben zu laden, dauert ja max 2 minuten incl. WoW neustarten. Wenn nicht kick. Gibt viele DD`s die meinen, klappt schon, ich weiß was ich mache..... und dann Crit+Aggro+vorm Tank weglaufen.......... = Wipe und schlechte Laune. Die Guten DD's die ich kenne haben Omen/Ktm und sie liegen etwas weiter hinten im Aggrometer, weil sie wissen das schon mal was crittet aber dann ziehen sie auch keine Aggro weil der Tank genügend vorsrung hat. 

Zu guter letzt die Heiler: Heiler sollten Omen/Ktm haben natürlich erzeugen sie auch Aggro die meisten zwar nur sehr wenig aber Aggro ist Aggro und wenn nen Healer über den Tank rutscht im Aggro das ist es auch so gut wie nen Wipe. Weil die meisten Healer Onehittter sind. Aber wie gesagt wenn der Tank gut ist und die DD's auch aufpassen und nicht viel Dmg bekommen schießt der Healer auch nicht im Aggro hoch.

Fazit: Jeder sollte Omen/Ktm haben dann wird der Raid einfacher, auch wenn man gut zokken kann. Es ist wesentlich angenehmer mit Leuten die ihren Char spielen können als dauert Staub und Dreck zu fressen. Also Omen/Ktm für alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightalb (6. Juli 2008)

@Bergerdos,
sry, aber mein Beitrag war als ironische Überspitzung gedacht, 
natürlich benötigt der Tank auch Omen, aber eben *nicht für sich* 
sondern als Referenz für die DD.


----------



## Estron (6. Juli 2008)

Also omen ist für nen tank in zeiten von "wofür denn antankzeit. *Pyrocast*" eins der wichtigesten addons.
Habe es letztens erst wieder in den inis gesehen. Während ich armer Tankpala grad am saufen bin rennt der Heiler (!!!) zum mob und pullt. 




> Hier mein Lieblingsspruch als Tank in Randomgroups:
> 
> WER NACH DEM ERSTEN BOSS IM DAMAGEMERTER VORN LIEGT, DER WIRD GEKICKT
> 
> Man glaubt ja nicht, wie soetwas wirkt.



ich werds mal versuchen. ^^ mal schaun wies wirkt

MFG Estron


----------



## Tikume (6. Juli 2008)

In Raids mag es anders aussehen. Aber wenn mir ein Magier in einer Low Level 5er Instanz erzählt ich muss Omen haben, dieser aber gleich darauf Pyroschlag in eine Mobgruppe haut bevor der Tank diese auch nur erreicht hat, dann sag ich: Hirn und bisserl Spielgefühl wären weitaus wichtiger.


----------



## Bögameista (6. Juli 2008)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht LVL 70, aber ich benutze KEIN Omen weil es dann immer Rot auf blinckt wenn man aggro hat und da denke ich jedes mal oh mein gott was ist los hab ich was falsch gemacht??


----------



## Crystania (6. Juli 2008)

Omen ist zwar ganz nice... man überlebt allerdings als DD in Karazhan etc (mal jetzt n bisschen harmloser als ne dicke 25er) auch ohne. Man muss einfach seine Klasse zu spielen wissen. Und dazu brauch man auch ein wenig Klassenverständnis, man muss zum Beispiel wissen, wie ein Pala/Druide/Krieger seine Aggro aufbaut, dann weißt du auch wann angetankt ist und wann du Damage rausrotzen kannst. Allerdings bei kritischen Situationen, wo z.B. eine 2. Gruppe hinzugepullt wurde, und jeder Mob nur kurz angetankt ist (Nehmen wir jetzt mal den Warri, der sich bei mehreren eh schwer tut und den Druiden der außer MassenSpott nur drei an sich halten kann) weißt du als DD eben nicht wo deine Aggroschwelle ist. Daher ist Omen doch recht empfehlenswert...
Allerdings warum Tanks kein Omen haben sollten, ist mir n Rätsel was in den Köpfen der Leute vor sich geht und ich kann da nur mitm Kopf schütteln. Omen beherbergt NUR Vorteile in jeder Hinsicht!! 

Mfg Cry


----------



## Baader85 (6. Juli 2008)

Hab net alles gelesen aber ich zitier mal eine mir unbekannte Person hier aus dem Forum

Wer Aggro hat darf sie behalten!


----------



## Bears (6. Juli 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> Mir ist bewusst, dass tanken nicht immer einfach ist (habe selber zwei), aber wie soll man es dem Tank erleichtern, wenn er einem nicht entgegen kommt?




sorry aber den Quatsch den Du da schreibst, glaubst wohl selber nicht. Der grosse Teil der Herumheuler haben immer selber die Klasse die sie bemänglen. Habe selber einen Tank und wurde auch schon angeschnautz. und die Leute sagen immer "ich spiele selber Tank und weiss wie es geht". Am Ende stellt es sich heraus das ihr "Tank" nur auf 30 oder so ist. Nein, so nicht. Lerne Deine Klasse zu spielen dann sind solche Treads überflüssig.


----------



## Hain (6. Juli 2008)

Was haben die ganzen Omen Fetischisten eigentlich gemacht als es die ganzen Addons noch gar nicht gab?
Dieses Geschrei nach Omen geht mir mittlerweile schon ein bißchen aufn senkel, egal ob TS; Gruppenchat oder Forum: "Sag mal Iwán, warum ich sehe ich Dich gar nicht in meinem Omen?" - "Weil ich keins habe...?"

Das Spielkonzept sieht vor, dass die Leute sich in einer Gruppe aufeinander einstellen sollten um Erfolg zu haben. Wenn ich als Hexer mit nem Randomtank unterwegs bin wird am Anfang ein wenig beobachtet welche Styles er einsetzt und wie schnell er dabei ist. Daran angepaßt hau ich meinen Damage raus und das klappt in den allermeisten Fällen supi. Wenn ich aggro ziehe entschuldige ich mich und schalte halt nen Gang zurück. Hab ich auch kein Problem mit.

Scheinbar fällt es heutzutage den Leuten leichter auf nen paar Balken und Zahlen zu starren, als sich mit der Spielweise ihrer Mitspieler auseinander zu setzen.


----------



## Dietrich (6. Juli 2008)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> LOL ^^
> Echt klasse, Durch so Leute wie Dich wird dieser Threat erst sinnvoll.
> 
> Sag mir doch bitteschön wie der DD aufpassen soll daß er in der Aggroliste nicht vor den Tank kommt wenn genau dieser Tank überhaupt nicht in der Aggroliste auftaucht ?
> ...






Fl4tlin3r schrieb:


> So erstmal an alle Flamer.
> 
> Ich finds unverschämt das ihr euch überhaupt meldet, in jedem Thread gibts leute die finden das der Thread geclosed wird, unsinnig überflüssig etc bla bla bla. Wenn man's dann machen würde wie ihr es gerne haben wollt, wird es nie wieder nen Foreneintrag geben. Es gibt nämlich immer irgendeinen Deppen der in nem thread rumflamed. Wenn ihr den Thread doch so doof findet dann schibt doch nicht auch noch rein, sondern lasst die Leute die Intresse an dem Thema haben darüber diskuttieren.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber das ist 2x Bullsh..

Was macht ihr an Patchtagen, wenn es mal keine aktuelle Version eures tollen Addons gibt? Raid und Inis meiden??

D.


----------



## Reraiser (6. Juli 2008)

Ich denk ja auch mal dass Tanks Omen brauchen. Für sich selber natürlich weniger, eher für die DDs. Sonst wissen se ja nicht wieviel Aggro der Tank hat. Allerdings ists für n Tank natürlich auch net übel. Vor allem fürn Krieger. Der hat ja eh n Problem mehrere Mobs aufeinmal an sich zu binden. Und wenn dann n Jäger (nichts gegen Jäger aber das Beispiel passt einfach) kommt und meint: Multishot - Crit. Dann blinkt es so schön grün und man kann im TS sehr schnell schreien: Spinnst du???

An sich spricht also nichts gegen Omen oder ähnliches. Und beim solo kloppen bzw farmen kann mans ja auch deaktivieren.


----------



## Spankey (6. Juli 2008)

Tanks? Also die Typen die vorne stehen und den Mob bei sich halten?
Was soll der mit Omen? 

Er muss oben stehen. Wenn nicht macht die Gruppe was falsch.


----------



## Dietrich (6. Juli 2008)

Spankey schrieb:


> Tanks? Also die Typen die vorne stehen und den Mob bei sich halten?
> Was soll der mit Omen?
> 
> Er muss oben stehen. Wenn nicht macht die Gruppe was falsch.



Da muss ich die pro Omen Fraktion mal bei einem Argument unterstützen.

Hat der Tank kein Omen oder co. installiert, kann er nicht oben stehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

D.


----------



## abe15 (6. Juli 2008)

Was willst du uns damit sagen?
Das kein Tank Omen benutzt? Wohnst du hinter dem Mond? Spinnst du?
Ist das wieder so ein "Ich hab einen Tank gesehn der kein Omen hat und jetzt muss ich mich bei allen anderen 2 Milliarden Tanks da draußen beschweren weil die ja was dafür können müssen und Omen ja garantiert auch nicht haben" Thread?

Wenn du meinst hier für jedes MIMIMIMI einen neuen Thread eröffnen zu müssen dann solltest du dringend mit WoW aufhören. Vielleicht wäre Tetris ja genau das richtige für dich. Es ist simpel genug für den Intelligenzqoutienten von euch Flamern und du wirst garantiert keine Aggro von gelben, blauen oder roten Steinchen ziehen können...


----------



## Trollgotan (6. Juli 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> .... ich weiß, ihr habt ein schweres Leben, aber ist es so viel verlangt sich evtl. mal ein oder zwei Addons zu zu legen, wie zB Omen?




Wtf soll ein Tank mit Omen? Die DD´s sollten Omen haben denn die haben auch drauf zu achten keine Agrro zu ziehen denn wer die Aggro hat darf sie behalten!


----------



## noizycat (6. Juli 2008)

yilmo schrieb:


> Ist doch lustig wenn man im aggro und im dmg nummer 1 ist =) ist doch egal ,wenn man stirbt flamed man halt die healer und die tanks x)


/sign ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Gott, was würden so verwöhnte Leute wie der TE blos tun, wenns keine AddOns gäbe ... doch nicht etwas mitdenken und aufpassen ... :-o
(Ja, ich weiss, dass es mit Omen einfacher ist, aber schon schlimm, wenn man gleich hier nen Thread erstellen muss, weil man ohne nicht mehr klarkommt)


----------



## Anglus (6. Juli 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> mal so sagen wenn der tank kein omen drauf hat ist es nicht so schlimm als wenn die Caster in machen fällen mage und hexer kein omen haben den ich denke es liegt an der grp das sie aufpassen das sie nicht den mob tanken




Aber der tank sollte auch omen drauf haben da man ja sonst nicht die aggroschwelle sieht und nicht weiss wie hoch die eigene aggro und die des tanks ist.


----------



## Anglus (6. Juli 2008)

Trollgotan schrieb:


> Wtf soll ein Tank mit Omen? Die DD´s sollten Omen haben denn die haben auch drauf zu achten keine Agrro zu ziehen denn wer die Aggro hat darf sie behalten!



Ok nochmal,wie sollen denn die dds wissen wieviel dmg sie raushauen dürfen wenn sie die aggro des tanks nicht sehen was der fall ist wenn der tank kein omen hat :-)


----------



## Mindista (6. Juli 2008)

Anglus schrieb:


> Ok nochmal,wie sollen denn die dds wissen wieviel dmg sie raushauen dürfen wenn sie die aggro des tanks nicht sehen was der fall ist wenn der tank kein omen hat :-)



wie haben sie es gewusst, als es ktm/omen/konsorten noch nicht gab? Oo


----------



## Sandalor (6. Juli 2008)

Fl4tlin3r schrieb:


> Zu guter letzt die Heiler: Heiler sollten Omen/Ktm haben natürlich erzeugen sie auch Aggro die meisten zwar nur sehr wenig aber Aggro ist Aggro und wenn nen Healer über den Tank rutscht im Aggro das ist es auch so gut wie nen Wipe. Weil die meisten Healer Onehittter sind. Aber wie gesagt wenn der Tank gut ist und die DD's auch aufpassen und nicht viel Dmg bekommen schießt der Healer auch nicht im Aggro hoch.



Da kann ich dir als Heiler nicht zustimmen.
Selbst wenn ich kein "Omen" benutzen würde wäre es kein Beinbruch denn heilen muss ich so oder so.
Gesetz dem Fall ich komme in die Situation das ich Aggro ziehe (Schaf, Eisfalle bricht, DD baut Mist usw)
muss ich dennoch weiterheilen da mir sonst der Tank wegstirbt und damit häufig die Gruppe.

Zum Thema: 
Ein Tank braucht in einer guten Gruppe kein "Omen" aber es macht schon Sinn da so der DD sieht wie weit er gehen- und somit im Endeffekt effizienter "arbeiten" kann.
Bis BC habe ich, bis auf Ct-Raid, keine Addons benutzt und mich eben am Gegner orientiert.
Hatte der (je nach Gegner) 3-4mal Rüstung zerreissen drauf, ging für mich der Spass los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das ist nun wirklich nicht soo schwer für einen DD.
Muss Er/Sie halt mal die Augen aufmachen und nicht stumpf auf die Tasten hämmern.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich hier noch einen Flame sehe ist der Thread dicht.


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Juli 2008)

TE hat ja recht!

WIR DUMME TANKS!!

Beispiel:

Ich pulle, Mage bequemt sich zu sheepen als ich grad antanke, da seh ich hinter mir die Eisfalle des Jäger liegen! Damit ist der Donnerknall gestorben! Ich hab grad mein erstes Rüstungszerreissen auf dem Totenschädel als es schon aus allen Richtungen pfeift und der erste Mob beginnt sich ein anderes Ziel zu suchen!

Gruppe überlebt aber egal! Ausflüchte des 
Mages: Du mußt halt die Mobs zurück ziehen!
Jäger: Da krieg ich den halt am besten in die Falle rein!
Alle bis auf Heiler: Du mußt halt alle gleichzeitig antanken!

Fassen wir mal kurz zusammen! Ich muß also ALLE Mobs an mich binden, ohne das sich ein DD´s bequemt mir das zu erleichtern! In dem Moment wo sie auf Omen sehen, dass ich den Mob berührt hab ballern sie alles raus!

Soll ich dir mal meine Meinung dazu sagen? 

GUT DAS DU DEN THREAD AUFGEMACHT HAST! SONST WÄRE MIR WOHL NIE AUFGEFALLEN DAS DIE BEQUEMLICHKEIT MANCHER DD´S AUF OMEN BERUHT! UND DEMENTSPRECHEND WERDE ICH DER NÄCHSTE TANK SEIN DER ES EINFACH MAL AUSSCHALTET WENN DIE DD`S MEINEN DAS WÄRE ALLES WORAUF SIE ACHTEN MÜSSEN!!


----------



## Nightwraith (6. Juli 2008)

Randy schrieb:


> das mit dem omen sollte man lieber den dd´s mal sagen..aber wa ssolls is n whine tread also CLOSE pls


schon aber funktioniert nur wenns der Tank auch hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und sollte es omen mal nicht geben sollte man das auch halbwegs selbst einschätzen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Severos (6. Juli 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> TE hat ja recht!
> 
> WIR DUMME TANKS!!
> 
> ...



Ach du lieber Scholli...
Ein Tank kommt auch locker ohne Donnerknall aus lol.
Heldenhafter Stoß, Rache, Verwüsten, Schildschlag, schon mal was von gehört?
Machst halt schildschlag und 1-2 verwüsten auf Fokustarget, spottes dann und widmes dich dem nächsten target, so schwer ist das nicht!
MfG Sev


----------



## Sorec (6. Juli 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> .... ich weiß, ihr habt ein schweres Leben, aber ist es so viel verlangt sich evtl. mal ein oder zwei Addons zu zu legen, wie zB Omen?




ich zocke selber tank und meist bin ich und die healer nur im omen und dann wird overnuked und mir wird vorgewrofen ich koenne net aggro halten also meine antwort ist DD's/CC's holt euch omen und nuked net over.... so spart man auch geld


----------



## Sorec (6. Juli 2008)

Severos schrieb:


> Ach du lieber Scholli...
> Ein Tank kommt auch locker ohne Donnerknall aus lol.
> Heldenhafter Stoß, Rache, Verwüsten, Schildschlag, schon mal was von gehört?
> Machst halt schildschlag und 1-2 verwüsten auf Fokustarget, spottes dann und widmes dich dem nächsten target, so schwer ist das nicht!
> MfG Sev



er geht davon aus wenn mehere zu tanken sind wenn die cc's mal zu faul sind fuer sheep/schwein/eisfalle da muss donnerknall her um von mehreren aggro zu halten


----------



## Mindista (6. Juli 2008)

Sorec schrieb:


> ich zocke selber tank und meist bin ich und die healer nur im omen und dann wird overnuked und mir wird vorgewrofen ich koenne net aggro halten also meine antwort ist DD's/CC's holt euch omen und nuked net over.... so spart man auch geld



och, die meisten DDs ham schon omen dabei.

version von anno dazumal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hufranz2007 (6. Juli 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> .... ich weiß, ihr habt ein schweres Leben, aber ist es so viel verlangt sich evtl. mal ein oder zwei Addons zu zu legen, wie zB Omen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lieber nicht tanks, ist es sooo schwer ...... den tank antanken zu lassen...


----------



## Mirdoìl (6. Juli 2008)

Such dir ne Stammgruppe mit n paar guten Spielern oder hau dem Tank eine rein!!


----------



## HordeCrusher (6. Juli 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> .... ich weiß, ihr habt ein schweres Leben, aber ist es so viel verlangt sich evtl. mal ein oder zwei Addons zu zu legen, wie zB Omen?





wth sollen tanks mit omen...?! die dds müssen sich an den tank halten und nicht der tank an die dds..

l2p gimp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SDF-Ara (6. Juli 2008)

muahahah geiles thema 

also ich bin tank ,tanke in raids 
habe NATÜRLICH omen drauf aber net wegen mir NEIN wegen den DUMMEN  DDs die trotz omen immer verrecken weil sie aggro ziehn bevor man am mop is  ^^

ich als tank nutze das omen hauptsächlich um zu sehn wie sehr ich aggro pushen muss bzw wann ich bissel runterfahren kann UND  das ist das wichtigste an der sache  ich kann sehn wer der meinung is es drauf anlegen zumüssen mir die aggro zuziehn damit sein *geschlechtsteil* gleich wieder paar cm länger wird und ihn direkt der grp verbannen und den raid/ini  in ruhe mit nem neuen ddler zuende machen ^^

also omen hat für tanks nur vorteile die sie auch nutzen  .was dds irgend wie net schaffen ^^



edit: an dem post über mir sieht man das manche ihr hirn net nutzen . also nochmal für dich  TANKS MÜSSEN OMEN /KTM DRAUF HABEN SONST HABEN DIE DDs NIX WONACH SIE SICH RICHTEN KÖNNEN !!
das die meisten dds es trozdem net schaffen is wie gesagt peinlich.
so nu gerallt? ^^


----------



## LingLing85 (6. Juli 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> .... ich weiß, ihr habt ein schweres Leben, aber ist es so viel verlangt sich evtl. mal ein oder zwei Addons zu zu legen, wie zB Omen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wette du bist so ein Möchtegern-DD, der ganz oben in der Damageliste stehen will und nicht mal antanken lässt. Sich aber dann über die Tanks beschweren. Warst bestimmt der Ele-Schami letztens, wo mich der Kettenblitz mitten beim Pull überholt hat  ò.Ó


----------



## Testostoron (6. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht sollte der eine oder andere den DMG Meter Addon löschen, dann muss man auch net voll power geben um erster zu sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangekiller (6. Juli 2008)

wtf wofür als tank omen? damit du weißt wann du 90% aggro des heilers hast? xDxD omg
btw spiele ich tank und genau das gleiche könnt ich vielen leuten sagen die zu blöd sind ihre klasse richtig zu spielen

so far


----------



## HordeCrusher (6. Juli 2008)

Rangekiller schrieb:


> wtf wofür als tank omen? damit du weißt wann du 90% aggro des heilers hast? xDxD omg
> btw spiele ich tank und genau das gleiche könnt ich vielen leuten sagen die zu blöd sind ihre klasse richtig zu spielen
> 
> so far





/sign

man sollte als tank doch sowieso versuchen immer 100% aggro zu fahren Oo

gut als 2nd tank vielleicht (ich will nie wieder jemanden sehen der 2nd mt schreibt!!!) aber allgemein haben sich andere an den tank zu halten und nicht andersrum


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Juli 2008)

HordeCrusher schrieb:


> man sollte als tank doch sowieso versuchen immer 100% aggro zu fahren Oo


Unmöglich, Aggrolöcher gibt es dennoch. Mag sein, dass Omen / KTM in 5er-Instanzen noch nicht nötig ist, aber in höheren Raids, in welchen man als DD versucht an der Grenze zur Aggro und somit an der Grenze zum eigenen Schaden zu spielen, warum nicht? In diesem Fall hilft man als Tank mit dem Verwenden von solchen Aggrometern nur, den Schaden der Gruppe zu optimieren.


----------



## Skulldemon (6. Juli 2008)

Fl4tlin3r schrieb:


> Zu guter letzt die Heiler: Heiler sollten Omen/Ktm haben natürlich erzeugen sie auch Aggro die meisten zwar nur sehr wenig aber Aggro ist Aggro und wenn nen Healer über den Tank rutscht im Aggro das ist es auch so gut wie nen Wipe. Weil die meisten Healer Onehittter sind. Aber wie gesagt wenn der Tank gut ist und die DD's auch aufpassen und nicht viel Dmg bekommen schießt der Healer auch nicht im Aggro hoch.



Healer müssen überhaupt kein Omen/Ktm haben, denn sie können nicht einfach das tankheal unterlassen, weil sie evtl. aggro ziehen könnten...


----------



## Hishabye (6. Juli 2008)

Ich habene tolle Idee (ich bin Heiler) wie man den Tank zeigen kann dass  ich Aggro habe!

Er sitzt einfach neben mir und ich sag einfach AGGRO....

Fall ihr euren Tank nicht daneben sitzen habt....funktioniert auch wunderbar
mit dem intergrierten Sprachchat in WoW oder TS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (6. Juli 2008)

OMFG was nen unnötiger thread tanks haben OMEN zu haben ist klar aber du glaubst doch woll selber net das hier auch nur einer schreiben würde (ich bin ein dummer tank ich nutze kein OMEN)


----------



## Arithos (6. Juli 2008)

So n Mist hier - früher ging auch alles wunderbar ohne Threatmeter - da musste man seinen Char halt kennen und nach n paar Mobpacks wusste man auch mit Randomtanks wie viel Aggro sie in etwa aufbauen. Eine Schande was aus WoW geworden ist. ... Aber is wohl besser so, mit billigen Hilfsmitteln, als gar nicht...


----------



## WotanGOP (7. Juli 2008)

Es gibt in jeder Klasse, von jeder Rasse und bei jeder Fraktion gute Spieler und nicht so gute.
Es gibt Tanks, die nicht gut Aggro aufbauen können und es gibt DDs, die sofort drauf schießen.
Es gibt Heiler, die zu langsam sind und es gibt Tanks, die aus dem Sichtfeld laufen, obwohl der Balken schon fast leer ist.
Es gibt DDs, die höchstens einmal ihr zugewiesenes Ziel ins CC nehmen, danach aber nur noch Schaden machen, egal ob ihr CC rauskommt und den Heiler umhaut.
Es gibt Tanks, die nicht alle Mobs an sich binden und einfach warten, bis der Heiler umgehauen wurde und es gibt Heiler, die hauen dem Tank HoTs drauf, bevor er die ganze Gruppe richtig angetankt hat.
...

Und es gibt eben die Spieler, die unabhängig von Rasse, Klasse und Fraktion ihren Char beherrschen, für das Team spielen, kaum Fehler machen und dadurch Erfolg haben.

Ich bin mit Leib und Seele Tankadin. Ich habe Omen und mein Aggroaufbau ist enorm. Dennoch passiert es hin und wieder, daß ein DD Aggro zieht. Der hat dann ganz einfach zu früh angefangen oder kurz nicht aufgepaßt. Aber auch das passiert nicht nur in Randomgruppen und nicht nur schlechten damagegeilen DDs. Auch in meinen eingespielten Raids kommt das hin und wieder Mal vor, aus ganz unterschiedlichen Gründen.
Das ist natürlich etwas anderes, als wenn einer ständig Fehler macht, egal ob Heiler, Tank oder DD. Und jemand, der Fehler macht, sich aber nicht beraten lassen will, um sie abzustellen, egal welcher Art sie sind, hat beim Thema Teamplay ganz klar das Thema verfehlt. Die gibt es aber eben überall.

Und noch etwas haben alle Klassen, Rassen und Fraktionen gleich:
Überall gibt es Experten, die verallgemeinernd anderen ständige Pauschalfehler anlasten, in der Gewißheit, daß sie selbst und ihre Klasse unfehlbar sind.

Die einzigen Unterschiede, die es tatsächlich gibt, sind, daß Heiler und Tanks wesentlich schneller und leichter als Schuldige ausgemacht werden, wenn etwas schief geht, als andere. Ob das in dem jeweiligen individuellen Fall nun zu Recht geschieht oder zu Unrecht, lasse ich mal dahingestellt.





Severos schrieb:


> Man hat als tank nicht immer 100 Wut zur verfügung , und tankt so gut es geht.


Ich habe niemals Wut und tanke trotzdem so gut es geht. Und nun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hexenhase schrieb:


> das prob in den hero inis ist ja einfach desto besser dein equic ( T4 vieleicht komplett mit alleine schon 28% ausweichen ) ist desto schwerer kann man die aggro aufbauen was bei den catern nicht ist da ist es desto besser das ist desto eher haben sie die aggro


Jeder gute Tank wird sein Equip immer den Gegebenheiten anpassen, wenn sich herausstellt, daß er overdressed ist!



Nachtrag:
Eine "Sorte" habe ich noch vergessen. Und zwar all diejenigen, die "auf dicke Hose machen" und tönen, daß man früher ja alles ohne Addons machen mußte und noch Skill haben mußte und so weiter und heute ja alle nicht mehr spielen können, außer sie selbst...
Diejenigen sollten dann nun mal ihre Fernbedienungen, Handys, MP3-Player, Mikrowellen, Digitaluhren usw. entsorgen. Denn früher gab es die auch nicht und man mußte ohne sie auskommen.
Sorry, aber für mich seid ihr Blender und Wichtigtuer. Neuerungen, technische Errungenschaften und Hilfsmittel sind dazu da, sie zu benutzen. Das hat nichts mit schlechtem Skill zu tun. Sie machen es einem nur etwas bequemer.
Und ich denke, die meisten von euch, die hier groß auftreten, werden heimlich zu Hause trotzdem ihre Addons haben, benutzen und lieben.
Naja, es liegt halt ein wenig in der Natur des Menschen, gern im Mittelpunkt zu stehen. Das wiederum trifft aber auch weider auf alle zu, den einen mehr, den anderen weniger, gut erkennbar an der Anzahl und Fundiertheit der vorgebrachten Argumente, die sich einfach indirekt proportional zum Drang nach Aufmerksamkeit verhalten.


----------



## Kankru (7. Juli 2008)

Omen sollte jeder ham, ist einfach nett!


----------



## Jenny84 (7. Juli 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> OMFG was nen unnötiger thread tanks haben OMEN zu haben ist klar aber du glaubst doch woll selber net das hier auch nur einer schreiben würde (ich bin ein dummer tank ich nutze kein OMEN)


ich bin ein dummer tank ich nutze kein omen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schamiana (7. Juli 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> .... ich weiß, ihr habt ein schweres Leben, aber ist es so viel verlangt sich evtl. mal ein oder zwei Addons zu zu legen, wie zB Omen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich nutze omen und ktm, dies ist sehr luxiorös unter der bedingung das alle BÄM-schurken, vergelterpalas, shaddows und weitere dmg krücken es zu nurzen wissen^^


----------



## Baldraka1 (7. Juli 2008)

Ich finde ein Tank sollte Omen haben weil dann die DD's wissen wieviel DMG sie noch machen dürfen,
Auserdem ist es als Tank immer gut zuwissen wie groß das Aggropolster noch ist das man zu nächsten DD noch hat.

und ich kann WotanGOP nur recht geben
es kommt darauf an ob man seine Klasse nur spielen kann oder nicht


----------



## tp_ (7. Juli 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> das prob in den hero inis ist ja einfach desto besser dein equic ( T4 vieleicht komplett mit alleine schon 28% ausweichen ) ist desto schwerer kann man die aggro aufbauen was bei den catern nicht ist da ist es desto besser das ist desto eher haben sie die aggro



Dem Sinn nach hast Du ja recht - aber der gute Tank baut vor und reduziert seine Avoidwerte auf ein Maß mit den man wieder in der Ini Tanken kann, und dann machen die sogar wieder richtig Spaß.


----------



## tp_ (7. Juli 2008)

Skulldemon schrieb:


> Healer müssen überhaupt kein Omen/Ktm haben, denn sie können nicht einfach das tankheal unterlassen, weil sie evtl. aggro ziehen könnten...



Das stimmt so nicht, Heiler die mir nach 1,5 Sekunden die erste große Heilung reindrücken (obwohl ich sie nicht brauche) sind verdammt schnell das erste Bossopfer. Und es gibt Encounter die machen ein Aggroreset, auch da muss der Heiler gut timen wann er mit was heilt - heilen muss er, aber nicht immer und mit allen Möglichkeiten, und dabei ist omen eine nette Sache.


----------



## Eddishar (7. Juli 2008)

Lieber TE,

früher hat es komischerweise auch ohne Omen funktioniert. Omen ist zweifellos ein tolles Addon, aber es soll doch wirklich Leute geben, die keine Addons nutzen möchten. Das sollte akzeptiert werden. Oder Du gehst einfach nicht mit solchen Leuten los, wenn Du es nicht akzeptieren kannst. Und wenn Du dann doch einen Tank ohne Omen hast - so wie früher, gib ihm einfach Zeit anzutanken, bzw. achte darauf, ob Dein Equip vielleicht viel besser ist als seines, und dann fahr nur halben Schaden.

Naja, aber auch hier gilt wieder das alte Sprichwort: "Skill geht über Equip" ... und als Equip kann man hier auch gerne Omen ansehen.

Gruß,
ein Tank MIT Omen,
ein DDler, der weiß wie man sich bei Tanks ohne Omen zu verhalten hat,
und ein Heiler, dem Omen scheißegal ist, weil er eben nicht einfach aufhören kann zu heilen.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (7. Juli 2008)

Immanis schrieb:


> wtf?????
> 
> Dann geh nicht Random sondern such dir Leute mit denen Du gerne und viel Zockst und clear eine Ini nach der anderen mit denen und heul auf deinen Realm rum und nicht hier bitte! Da wird es sich keiner anschaun, btw. hab ich keine Probz damit dass Deff's keine Add-On's haben, die haben mehr als Genug! Was waren das noch Zeit Pre-BC wo Add-On's noch Träume waren und man wirklich "*SKILL*" haben musste!
> MfG



Ich würde eher sagen, dass so verdammte Heulsusen wie DU (!), die dauernd nur was von ''Was war das damals vor BC'', ''Achja, war Pre BC alles schöner'' erst gar keinen Skill haben. Schon die Meinung ''Addons = Sind für Noobs' ist dreckiger als der dunkelste Ort an deinem Körper. Spiel ma nen Tank und sag mir obs leicht ist ohne Add-On, und komm nicht an mit '' ich hab 10 Full äpixxte CharZ auf 70 und putz dich'', das kann jeder behaupten. Zudem, wenn dir BC net gefällt, dann lass deinen Acc auslaufen und spiel Warhammer.


----------



## Melian (7. Juli 2008)

Bögameista schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar noch nicht LVL 70, aber ich benutze KEIN Omen weil es dann immer Rot auf blinckt wenn man aggro hat und da denke ich jedes mal oh mein gott was ist los hab ich was falsch gemacht??




das kann man ausschalten..


----------



## Monyesak (7. Juli 2008)

leg dir lieber mal hirn zu


----------



## NachtKind (7. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich bin ein dummer tank ich nutze kein omen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit deinem 18er Krieger?

Das ist genau eins der Beispiele die einer der Vorschreiber meinte!!! Groß rummaulen das se auch nen Tank haben aber der ist....

Nunja, zurück zum Thema:

Es ist in eingespielten Gruppen ohne Probleme möglich, ohne Omen zu Tanken/Damage zu machen, aber in Random Groups, lieber mit.

Wenn alle es drauf haben und sich n bisschen danach richten, dann wiped man nicht / nicht so oft und spart sich die Rep-Kosten.


----------



## Thoor (7. Juli 2008)

anorianna schrieb:


> ein weiterer schlauer post von einem dd, der zu dumm ist, antanken zu lassen, omen1 Version 0011 drauf hat und sich ärgert, dass der tank zu doof is, das gleiche omen wie er zu haben oO



100% /aggree
100% /signed


----------



## granbenismo (7. Juli 2008)

wieder ein super sinnloses post gz sag mal du wurdest ja geboren und hattest wahrscheinlich gerad nen 70er oder wie jeder fängt mal klein an und muss so sachen wie tanken erst mal lernen aber ich hab nen vorschlag mach dir selber nen tank oh mist geht ja auch net dann weinst du rum weil die healer so scheisse sind oder die dds 


EIN TEUFELSKREIS


----------



## Aylaiun (7. Juli 2008)

Ihr seid ja echt wie die Fliegen, einer postet grässlich stinkenden geistigen Dünnpfiff ins Forum, und ihr schwirrt begeistert drumherum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tststs...

PS: Lasst mir was übrig!! xD


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> edit: Es gibt einige Leute, deren geistiger Müll hier unangebracht ist. Der Satz ist zwar verallgemeinernt geschrieben, aber wer glaub, ich sei wirklich sö blöd, alle Tanks zu meinen, hat wirklich ein schlechtes Menschenbildnis oder kaum Grips. Und wenn grade IHR euch angesprochen fühlt, dann scheint es ja auf euch zu zu treffen.
> Wenn du Mr. Perfekt bist, dann ignorier einfach was ich geschrieben habe.




Es gibt einige Admins und Moderatoren, die so eine Ausdrucksweise für Überzogen halten und dich und alle die sich ähnlicher unsäglicher Wortwahl bedienen darum bitten, das in Zukunft zu unterlassen, bzw. trotz Frust sich doch bitte netter auszudrücken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke.

P.s.: Falls das nicht verständlich war: Unterlasst bitte die Flamerei, also direkt verbale Angriffe anderer USer oder globalisierte Äußerungen mit denunzierenten/beleidigendem Inhalt, sonst ist der jeweilige Account gesperrt.


----------



## MasterV (7. Juli 2008)

Immanis schrieb:


> wtf?????
> ! Was waren das noch Zeit Pre-BC wo Add-On's noch Träume waren und man wirklich "*SKILL*" haben musste!
> MfG



*hust* Decursive *hust*

btt: Also, für mich hört es sich an, als ob du gerade in einer Instanz warst, in der dein Tank die Aggro nicht halten konnte.
sei nicht frustriert und empfehle ihm einfach Omen.

Ich finde den Threat unnütz.

Edith sagt: 1rst after ZAM! Yeah^^


----------



## Ashnaeb (7. Juli 2008)

Nightalb schrieb:


> Lol wie traurig.
> 
> *Der Tank benötigt eben kein Omen !*
> 
> ...



Natürlich braucht ein Tank Omen, woher soll ich als DD denn sonst wissen, wenn ich gefählich nahe an seine Aggro komme?

Im Übrigen: Bist Du der Blockwart hier?


----------



## Aplizzier (7. Juli 2008)

Oh man. Also das was du gschrieben hast ist geistiger Müll


----------



## Ilunadin (7. Juli 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> .... ich weiß, ihr habt ein schweres Leben, aber ist es so viel verlangt sich evtl. mal ein oder zwei Addons zu zu legen, wie zB Omen?
> 
> Ist es wirklich nötig wegen einem Satz einen Thread zu eröffnen?


----------



## Loredanus (7. Juli 2008)

Ich bin definitiv der Meinung, dass der Tank ebenfalls Omen zu haben hat, wie schon meine Vorposter deklarierten, ist die Aggroschwelle nun einmal ein Richtwert, an dem man seine eigene Aggro kontrollieren kann. 
Tanks, die dies nicht installiert haben, wundern sich dann wo der dmg bleibt, weil viele sich die Schadensausteiler dann auch mit der Rota zurückhalten, und beginnen dann die DD´s anzumaulen, warum zu wenig dmg gefahren wird.

Ignorante DD´s seien mal hier ausgeschlossen, deren einziges Begehren ist, im DMGMeter an vorderster Stelle zu stehen.

--> ergo haben auch die Tanks, egal ob Randoms oder Gildenraids, Omen oder KTM zu haben.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie andere Menschen, dann anfangen müssen beleidigend zu werden, anstatt mal vernünftig und sachlich zu argumentieren.
Schliesslich dient das nicht nur als Informationsquelle, sondern auch als Meinungsforum und Diskussionsforum.
Bevor ihr euch persönlich angegriffen fühlt und impulsiv handelt, solltet ihr dem nicht nachgeben, tief durchatmen, Gedanken ordnen und dann eure Meinung sachlich formulieren, dass bringt euch mehr und dem Diskussionseröffner.


----------



## Jenny84 (7. Juli 2008)

NachtKind schrieb:


> Mit deinem 18er Krieger?
> 
> Das ist genau eins der Beispiele die einer der Vorschreiber meinte!!! Groß rummaulen das se auch nen Tank haben aber der ist....


du hast aber schon den smilie gesehen oder?!
und rumgemault hab ich schon mal gar nicht das war ein scherz aber von mir aus wenn du keine scherze oder ironie verstehst (aus dem grund hab ich den anderen satz auch zitiert [wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil]) aber naja siehe mein letzter blog würde hier auch passen


----------



## Orrosh (7. Juli 2008)

Letzten Endes hat Omen nur dann Sinn, wenn es jeder in der Gruppe hat.
In den Randomgruppen früher (bis auf den Heiler, mit dem spiele ich seit lvl1 zusammen) hat es mich auch immer genervt, wenn von 5 Leuten nur 2 oder 3 im Omen auftauchten, meist waren es eben der Heiler und ich. 
Hat einn DDler Aggro gezogen, hab ich zunächst aus Nettigkeit versucht, gegenzusteuern. Später hab ich es dann auch so gehandhabt, dass der- oder diejenige die Aggro behalten konnte. 

Zurück zum Thema: wie gesagt, Omen funktioniert nur, wenn es alle haben, den Tank eingeschlossen. 
Aber wenn das halt mal nciht der Fall ist, sollte das eigene Klassenverständnis vorhanden sein, um nicht (als DD) zu viel Aggro zu ziehen. 

Mal eine andere Frage an den TE: habt Ihr den Tank mal darauf aufmerksam gemacht? Und wenn ja, in welchem Ton habt Ihr das getan? Was hat er darauf gesagt?


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2008)

Aplizzier schrieb:


> Oh man. Also das was du gschrieben hast ist geistiger Müll



12 Stunden Schreibsperre.


----------



## Thrainan (7. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> 12 Stunden Schreibsperre.


Danke!


----------



## BimmBamm (7. Juli 2008)

Orrosh schrieb:


> In den Randomgruppen früher (bis auf den Heiler, mit dem spiele ich seit lvl1 zusammen) hat es mich auch immer genervt, wenn von 5 Leuten nur 2 oder 3 im Omen auftauchten, meist waren es eben der Heiler und ich.



Das entspricht auch meiner Erfahrung, als ich mit der Def-Kriegerin noch mit Zufalls-Gruppen losgezogen bin und "meinen" persönlichen Heiler immer mitbrachte. Ein Klick auf den "Omen-Versions-Check" ergab oftmals, daß wir die einzigen in der Gruppe waren, die das AddOn installiert hatten.

Welche Ebene in der ganzen "Diskussion" ein wenig zu kurz kommt, ist die gegenseitige Rücksichtsnahme vor allen Dingen in Rnd-Gruppen: Da maulen doch tatsächlich ein paar Leute möglichst herablassend herum, daß ein Tank kein Omen bräuchte und die DDs eben Rücksicht zu nehmen haben. Das mag für feste Gruppen gelten; im Allgemeinen hat sich jedoch "Omen" als Standard-AddOn durchgesetzt - und es ist durchaus sinnvoll. Meine zufälligen Mitspieler kennen mich und meine Spielweise nicht (umgekehrt genauso). Warum sollte man es also nicht allen Spielern erleichtern und sich das kleine Tool installieren? Wer das nicht möchte, sollte halt Rnd-Gruppen meiden! Es hindert ja keinen, "Omen" später wieder zu deaktivieren, wenn er mit den Stammleuten loszieht.

Versucht es doch nächstes Mal so: Flüstert den Spieler an, der kein Omen hat ("Hallo! Hast Du kein Omen installiert? Soll ich Dir kurz dabei helfen? Hast Du TS? Das macht die Sache einfacher!") und helft bei der Installation sowie Konfiguration. Wenn der Mitspieler das nicht möchte, teilt ihm freundlich mit, daß ihr ihn dann leider nicht mitnehmt, weil ihr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habt. Ihr werdet nicht glauben, wie wenig Flames ihr dafür bekommt - und wie viele euch nach der Hilfe auf die Freundesliste setzen.

Bimmbamm, heute ausnahmsweise mal freundlich


----------



## Megamage (7. Juli 2008)

anorianna schrieb:


> ein weiterer schlauer post von einem dd, der zu dumm ist, antanken zu lassen, omen1 Version 0011 drauf hat und sich ärgert, dass der tank zu doof is, das gleiche omen wie er zu haben oO




Made my DAY


----------



## Celebrimbor (7. Juli 2008)

Man merkt das hier mal wieder keiner ohne addon spielen kann, als tank braucht man wohl eher kein omen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollten mal die dd´ler n bischen warten bis richtig angetankt wurde


----------



## Fandor (7. Juli 2008)

Hat der Heiler Aggro, ist der Tank schuld, stirbt der Tank ist der Heiler schuld, zieht ein DD aggro ist er selber schuld.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Melih (7. Juli 2008)

Fandor schrieb:


> Hat der Heiler Aggro, ist der Tank schuld, stirbt der Tank ist der Heiler schuld, zieht ein DD aggro ist er selber schuld.
> Just my 2 cents.



und was wenn jemand eine zusatz gruppe pullt udn dadurch der tankt stirbt weil er zu viel dmg bekommt und das der healer nicht wgeheilen kann?
(zbs. Tdm wnen man 2 gruppen pullt) ist der healer dann schuld oder?


----------



## Mab773 (7. Juli 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> .... ich weiß, ihr habt ein schweres Leben, aber ist es so viel verlangt sich evtl. mal ein oder zwei Addons zu zu legen, wie zB Omen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...ich konnte nicht anders. lol


----------



## Melih (7. Juli 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> .... ich weiß, ihr habt ein schweres Leben, aber ist es so viel verlangt sich evtl. mal ein oder zwei Addons zu zu legen, wie zB Omen?



Nur weil jetzt 1 tank kein omen hatte in ragefire musst du nicht ein thread schreiben und alles in eine schublade stecken.
Danach hat dich der tank gekickt oder?

deswegen musst du auch nicht gleich weinen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das wird´schon wen ndu nächstes mal ragefire oder dm gehst erklär erstmal allen was für addons für so etwas brauchen (omen,big wigs und co) wer nicht einverstanden ist flame ihn oder seine mutter zu ihn kick ihn

Ps: sry das musste sein


----------



## Micha@Gilneas (7. Juli 2008)

Randy schrieb:


> das mit dem omen sollte man lieber den dd´s mal sagen..aber wa ssolls is n whine tread also CLOSE pls



Denken - Posten !

Was bringt dem DD Omen wenn der Tank es nicht hat -> Geanu rein garnichts !


----------



## Mab773 (7. Juli 2008)

Micha@Gilneas schrieb:


> Was bringt dem DD Omen wenn der Tank es nicht hat -> Geanu rein garnichts !


ich denk mal, er wollte damit sagen, dass die dds eher kein omen haben, als die tanks


Micha@Gilneas schrieb:


> Denken - Posten !


mfg


----------



## Schniefer (7. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das entspricht auch meiner Erfahrung, als ich mit der Def-Kriegerin noch mit Zufalls-Gruppen losgezogen bin und "meinen" persönlichen Heiler immer mitbrachte. Ein Klick auf den "Omen-Versions-Check" ergab oftmals, daß wir die einzigen in der Gruppe waren, die das AddOn installiert hatten.
> 
> Welche Ebene in der ganzen "Diskussion" ein wenig zu kurz kommt, ist die gegenseitige Rücksichtsnahme vor allen Dingen in Rnd-Gruppen: Da maulen doch tatsächlich ein paar Leute möglichst herablassend herum, daß ein Tank kein Omen bräuchte und die DDs eben Rücksicht zu nehmen haben. Das mag für feste Gruppen gelten; im Allgemeinen hat sich jedoch "Omen" als Standard-AddOn durchgesetzt - und es ist durchaus sinnvoll. Meine zufälligen Mitspieler kennen mich und meine Spielweise nicht (umgekehrt genauso). Warum sollte man es also nicht allen Spielern erleichtern und sich das kleine Tool installieren? Wer das nicht möchte, sollte halt Rnd-Gruppen meiden! Es hindert ja keinen, "Omen" später wieder zu deaktivieren, wenn er mit den Stammleuten loszieht.
> 
> ...



Richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unser Tank hat ( So wie alle in unserer Kara-Grp.) Omen drauf und braucht es auch. Sonst könnten unsere DD`s ja nich sehn wann der Boss angetankt ist. Als ich noch kein Omen hatte, ging zwar trotzdem immer alles gut aber das lag mehr daran das unser Tank gut is ;-)

Omen sollte JEDER (!) draufhaben , der gerne in Instanzen und Raids geht.
Und wenn man mal nich hingugt is mans selber schuld 
Meine Kollegen sagen mir zwar immer Bescheid wenn ich gleich Aggro habe, aber das ist sicher nich immer so.
Also Omen mit einem Auge immer im Blick haben :-P

mfg ein Aggrozieher^^


----------



## hödr (7. Juli 2008)

Sry ich versteh net was du willst!


----------



## paTschQ (7. Juli 2008)

/push :>


----------



## Thrainan (7. Juli 2008)

Fandor schrieb:


> Hat der Heiler Aggro, ist der Tank schuld, stirbt der Tank ist der Heiler schuld, zieht ein DD aggro ist er selber schuld.
> Just my 2 cents.


Auch Heiler können auf die aggro aufpassen. Klar weniger, viel weniger Spielraum als DDler, aber hier und da können die schon was machen.


----------



## Karu_BDSW (7. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

ist irgendwie ein witziger Thread!! :-) Also ich persönlich spiele als Main einen Mage und mein höchster Twink ist ein 70iger Deff Krieger!!

Und bei beiden ist Omen das wichtigste AddOn überhaupt!! Selbst wenn ich weiß wieviel DMG ich als Mage machen kann, gibt es doch nur noch mehr Sicherheit vor Wipes und zuu hohen Repkosten!! Und wenn ich als Tank kein Omen drauf hab sehen leider meine DD und der Heiler nicht wie weit sie von der Aggroschwelle entfernt sind. Eigentlich müsste jeder der PVE (5er, 10er und 25er) unterwegs ist ein Aggro Management Tool installiert haben!!

Viel Spaß noch beim rumgimpen...


Ach ja, und selbst als DD kann ich sagen, wer bei nem Wipe grundsätzlich dem Tank oder dem Heiler die Schuld gibt dem sag ich nur eins, l2p!! Und dann leavt entweder er oder ich!!


----------



## TommyPV (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,


Littlestream schrieb:


> .... ich weiß, ihr habt ein schweres Leben, aber ist es so viel verlangt sich evtl. mal ein oder zwei Addons zu zu legen, wie zB Omen?


Öhm, ich habe zwar noch einen MiniTank, der hat AUCH Omen, aber ich habe zu allem Zeit aber nicht auch noch um auf Omen
zu achten, wenn der Mob wegläuft weiss ich das wieder einer "Nicht auf Omen geachtet hat" oder "Gar nicht Omen hat"

Ich weiss von meiner recht hohen Hexe wie das andere Leben zur genüge ist :
Mob anwählen, Omen gucken und Schaden machen das man nicht über Tank kommt !
Wenn alle so spielen würden, hat kein Tank Probleme !

Aber grade auch mein MiniTank hat dort oft Probs, SpezialHelden (ich hatte das vergnügen diese immer nur als Jäger kennen
zu lernen), gerade vorgestern 2 Jäger mit in ZF, man ist noch am makieren der Reihenfolge, da ballert der erste Jäger
schon mal nen Multi in die MobGruppe, der 2. will sich ja nicht Lumpen lassen, macht dem ersten es nach, stellen beide sich
Tod und Gruppe Tod, ABER der Tank hat schuld !
Andere Ini, ich renne immer den Mobs hinterher und frage mich wie es angehen kann, mecker schon das 5te mal das
bitte die Reihenfolge beachtet werden soll, bis mitmal der Jäger ganz Stolz :
"Boh Ey, mein Multischuss haut jedes mal aber voll rein, jedesmal neuer CritRekord !"

Also meine Meinung, DER TANK ist der letzte der Omen braucht !
(Abgesehen davon das sonst keiner die Akkro vom Tank sieht !)


----------



## Oonâgh (7. Juli 2008)

So ein Scheissthread ... in b4 closed? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tzzz ... Carcha und seine Zensur *seufz*


----------



## Tanknix (7. Juli 2008)

Lieber TE: L2P dann ziehst du auch keine Aggro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinkman (7. Juli 2008)

omg, ja die Tanks sind eh immer Schuld... wieder mal so ein mimimi Thread...

Omen hat die möglichkeit zu schauen wer Omen in der Gruppe hat und wer nicht. Dann such dir einen anderen Tank, wenn du ohne Addon nicht spielen kannst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodfistus (7. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele einen 70-DefTank und tanke derzeit FdS/MH/BT - wobei wir gerade starten in MH und BT. Omen ist absolut essentiell, und zwar bereits lange vor diesen Ini's. Dazu gehört meines Erachtens noch Crush Chance, Range Display, BigWigs oder DBM - evtl. auch beides und NaturalEnemyCastBar sowie noch einige andere....


Denn stirbt der Heiler, ist der Tank schuld,
stirbt der Tank, ist der Heiler schuld,
stirbt der Rest der Gruppe, sind sie selber schuld....


----------



## Hinkman (7. Juli 2008)

kann so nicht gesagt werden! (Bin selbst 70er Tank Drui)


Bloodfistus schrieb:


> Denn stirbt der Heiler, ist der Tank schuld,


Tank im CC? Kein Antifear Totem oder Buff zb?


Bloodfistus schrieb:


> stirbt der Tank, ist der Heiler schuld,


Tank kein Schildblock oder was weiß ich benutzt?


Bloodfistus schrieb:


> stirbt der Rest der Gruppe, sind sie selber schuld....


Das stimmt mit sicherheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (7. Juli 2008)

@ alle, die meinen "Tanks brauchen kein Omen":

Wie arrogant seid ihr, zu glauben ihr fahrt genug Schaden/Aggro, das da eh keiner drüber kommt (wenn man euch nur "antanken läßt)? Wieviele Minuten/Schläge/Weihen o.ä. braucht ihr denn? Oder wollt ihr den mob auf 10% (solo) kloppen, damit andere auch eine Daseinsberechtigung haben? Hoffe der Heiler fährt dann nicht permanent Overheal, denn dann sollte der "Tank" lieber alleine gehen. Das geht nicht? Oh.

Woher sollen DD's wissen, wann sie "einsteigen" können? Wenn ihr es ihnen sagt?!? Was sollen Jäger (z.B.) mit der Info, das Mage und Hexer einen bestimmten Aggro-Wert erreicht haben und der Healer dauernd OVERHEAL'S rauskloppt, jedoch selber nicht weiß, wie weit er (und die anderen DD's) noch von der Tank-Aggro entfernt sind? (Der mob schreit leider nicht: "Ja, Jäger mach weiter, gleich bist Du dran!").

Und wenn ich lese, das ein Tank meint, sein Solo-Schaden könnte lange mit einem Destro-Hexer oder BM-Jäger mithalten, kann ich nur sagen: "Geh mal mit den richtigen Leuten in einen RAID oder eine INI!". 

Ein Tank, der meint, er brauche kein OMEN, KTM oder eine entsprechende AGGROANZEIGE, sollte seinen Job aufgeben und BeJeweld oder TETRIS spielen gehen.

MfG


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Juli 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> @ alle, die meinen "Tanks brauchen kein Omen":
> 
> Wie arrogant seid ihr, zu glauben ihr fahrt genug Schaden/Aggro, das da eh keiner drüber kommt (wenn man euch nur "antanken läßt)? Wieviele Minuten/Schläge/Weihen o.ä. braucht ihr denn? Oder wollt ihr den mob auf 10% (solo) kloppen, damit andere auch eine Daseinsberechtigung haben? Hoffe der Heiler fährt dann nicht permanent Overheal, denn dann sollte der "Tank" lieber alleine gehen. Das geht nicht? Oh.
> 
> ...



Ich bin ja auch der Meinung das Omen recht hilfreich ist, aber wenn ich sowas lese??
Wie glaubst du wohl sind Raids vor Omen gelaufen??? 
Beim Krieger Tank guckt man auf Rüssi zerreissen. Is 2 besser 3 mal auf dem Mob drauf kannste als DD in der Regel draufhauen. Dann Schaden langsam steigern, Trinkets erst nach er Hälfte anwerfen etc.
Und wenn ein DD mal Aggro zieht dann DMG stop (ja ich weiss das darf nicht sein wegen DMG meter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und Tank wieder antanken lassen.
Geht alles, is lediglich ne Frage der Bequemlichkeit.


----------



## Hinkman (7. Juli 2008)

bei Trashmobs ist Omen sowas von egal, ich habe besseres / wichtigeres zu tun... Man kann nicht bei 4 Gegnern jeden beobachten und aggro analysieren! Bei Bossen fährt man als Tank immer 100% Aggro, also schau ich dort auch nicht umbedingt rauf. Jedoch muss ein DD wissen wieviel Aggro er beim Boss macht, daher ist es dort Pflicht.
Aber bei Trashs bist du 80% Aggro und ein Krit was weiß ich schon biste 120%! 

Heiler brauch ja wohl auch nicht auf Omen schauen, soll er aufhören mit heal? Heil Druide zb kann kein Aggro verringern...


----------



## Pimpler (7. Juli 2008)

wie kommst du darauf das wir tanks keine addons haben???? wie stellst du dir das den for ohne addons raiden zu gehen???


----------



## Albra (7. Juli 2008)

omen ist doof.. funzt bei uns nie  -.- deswegen nutzen wir (also guildies) ktm

vll hat der tank da ja ktm benutzt und kein omen und man sollte den TE wegen des versäumnisses anprangern sich ktm zuzulegen
ansonsten kann man sagen das man vor nem instanzbesuch vll die versionen überprüfen sollte oder generell nach addons fragt um sich sowas zu sparen

im zweifelsfall haben die ddler ein eindeutiges zeichen dafür dafür das sie den tank im aggro überholen: 
nämlich in dem moment wo der mob aufhört begeistert auf den tank einzuprügeln und sich der neuen nummer eins im spaß-o-meter zuwendet


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Juli 2008)

Hinkman schrieb:


> *bei Trashmobs ist Omen sowas von egal, ich habe besseres / wichtigeres zu tun... Man kann nicht bei 4 Gegnern jeden beobachten und aggro analysieren*! Bei Bossen fährt man als Tank immer 100% Aggro, also schau ich dort auch nicht umbedingt rauf. Jedoch muss ein DD wissen wieviel Aggro er beim Boss macht, daher ist es dort Pflicht.
> Aber bei Trashs bist du 80% Aggro und ein Krit was weiß ich schon biste 120%!
> 
> Heiler brauch ja wohl auch nicht auf Omen schauen, soll er aufhören mit heal? Heil Druide zb kann kein Aggro verringern...



ich glaube das ist ein Mißverständnis.
Ich habe als Tank auch Omen an ohne dass ich drauf gucke oder irgendetwas analysiere (da fehlt mir auch die Zeit zu)
Aber anschalten musste du es ja zwangsläufig, weil dich die DDs sonst nicht in ihrem Omen sehen können. Is doch logisch oder.

Und mit meinem DD guck ich da wohl drauf, bzw reagiere auf die entsprechenden Warnmeldung und back erstma kleinere Brötchen


----------



## vulschok (7. Juli 2008)

was soill ein tank mit omen? ein tank hält mit omen nicht mehr aggro omen ist was für DDs damit sie aufhören damage zu machen wenn sie den tank zu nah kommen.

mfg vul


----------



## Stonewhip (7. Juli 2008)

@ Ohrensammler: 
Gebe Dir vollkommen Recht.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...(ja ich weiss das darf nicht sein wegen DMG meter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau DARUM sind schon Leute aus Gilden/RAID's geflogen, bei denen ich Mitglied war/bin. Wer das aber nicht versteht, sollte mal zum Arzt gehen, und seinen Profilierungsdrang prüfen lassen.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wie glaubst du wohl sind Raids vor Omen gelaufen???
> Beim Krieger Tank guckt man auf Rüssi zerreissen. Is 2 besser 3 mal auf dem Mob drauf kannste als DD in der Regel draufhauen. Dann Schaden langsam steigern, Trinkets erst nach er Hälfte anwerfen etc.


Stimmt auch, aber...

im Gegensatz zu "damals" kam es "in der alten Welt" nicht so sehr auf Aggro bzw. ZEIT an, wie bei den meisten heutigen Encountern. Bei den heutigen Encountern kann man nicht "endlos" antanken lassen, sondern sollte sich schon bemühen zum richtigen Zeitpunkt einzusteigen, da es den "Enrage-Mode der Bosse" damals nicht so oft und ausgeprägt wie heute gab (ich sage nicht das es ihn garnicht gab, aber heute hat fast JEDER Boss sowas). Und es ist etwas nervig, 50x einen Boss anzugehen, nur um herauszufinden, wieviele Schläge, oder wieviel Schaden der Tank verursacht/verursachen muss, bevor man "mitmachen" kann, und noch Zeit hat, Schaden zu machen, bevor der Boss die Gruppe (garantiert) wipe't.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Stonewhip (7. Juli 2008)

vulschok schrieb:


> was soill ein tank mit omen? ein tank hält mit omen nicht mehr aggro omen ist was für DDs damit sie aufhören damage zu machen wenn sie den tank zu nah kommen.
> 
> mfg vul


Na DU hast die Weisheit auch mit der Gabel gefressen, was? Und woher soll der DD wissen, wieviel AGGRO der Tank hat? Das mißt OMEN nämlich (und verbreitet/sendet es an die anderen OMEN's in der Gruppe/im RAID) und ohne OMEN beim Tank -> keine Daten bei den DD's (!) - ERGO: keine Anzeige. Null. Nada. Nix. Kein Tank am mob !

Wenn man die Technik nicht versteht, ist ja bekanntlich ALLES unsinnig!


----------



## zwergwarri (7. Juli 2008)

Lieber Thread eröffner:
.... ich weiß, du hast ein schweres leben, aber ist es so viel verlangt sich evtl. mal ein oder zwei wichtige dinge zu zu legen wie zB GEHIRN!!!


----------



## Urengroll (7. Juli 2008)

vulschok schrieb:


> was soill ein tank mit omen? ein tank hält mit omen nicht mehr aggro omen ist was für DDs damit sie aufhören damage zu machen wenn sie den tank zu nah kommen.
> 
> mfg vul




LoL wie soll ein DD bitte schön an was näher kommen, wenn der Tank kein Omen hat?
Vielleicht näher zum Mittelpunkt der Erde?
Näher an sein/e Freund/in?


----------



## Korgor (7. Juli 2008)

mimimimimimimimi *rofl*

Welcher Tank hat den bitte kein Omen ?
Ich kann auf meinem Server keine 3 Leute aufzählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. Juli 2008)

VOTE 4 CLOSE!!!


----------



## Hishabye (7. Juli 2008)

Ich bin dafür das Blizzard Omen direkt in WOW direkt intergriert ^^

dann würden uns solche Diskussionen erspart bleiben xD

BTW versucht es mal mit TS oO


----------



## oens (7. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das Blizzard Omen direkt in WOW direkt intergriert ^^




das wäre echt mal ne gute sache...und den dmg-meter am besten verbieten...is manchmal echt krank wie die fiffis abgehen wenn sie sich an erster stelle sehen


----------



## Sonsbecker (7. Juli 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> .... ich weiß, ihr habt ein schweres Leben, aber ist es so viel verlangt sich evtl. mal ein oder zwei Addons zu zu legen, wie zB Omen?



es gibt tanks ohne omen? 

dabei ist für uns doch OMEN wie das AMEN in der Kirche, ohne geht es nicht


----------



## oens (7. Juli 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> es gibt tanks ohne omen?




jup die gibbet´s wirklich...mir ist das sowohl von kelthuzad als auch von gilneas bekannt...


----------



## Sonsbecker (7. Juli 2008)

oens schrieb:


> jup die gibbet´s wirklich...mir ist das sowohl von kelthuzad als auch von gilneas bekannt...



liegt bestimmt daran, daß omen in der menschensprache geschrieben wurde und nicht auf orcisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal im ernst - wie soll der dd wissen, wie weit er ist, wenn der tank seine aggro nicht den anderen mitteilt


----------



## Bzerka (7. Juli 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> OMFG was nen unnötiger thread tanks haben OMEN zu haben ist klar aber du glaubst doch woll selber net das hier auch nur einer schreiben würde (ich bin ein dummer tank ich nutze kein OMEN)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Das heißt also das andere mir vorschreiben wollen was ich auf meinem Rechner installiere und was nicht....das in den Klammern dreh ich mal um....ich bin ein dummer DD und kann ohne Omen gar nichts! aber warum sollte man auch nur ansatzweise das denken selbst übernehmen wenn das andere oder ein Programm erledigen können...Ich kenne sogar Leute die haben SSC/TK Clear und sind zur zeit MH unterwegs und nutzen im kompletten raid kein Omen oder KTM....wenn man manche aussagen hier liest müßte die Leute dann ja cheaten weil das ja gar nicht möglich ist....(ausser man benutzt das ding zwischen den Schultern aber so viel kann man ja nicht verlangen)....zieht einfach mal den kopf aus dem Arxxx und schaltet euer Hirn nicht beim einloggen in WoW aus!


----------



## etmundi (7. Juli 2008)

Namaste
waren das noch Zeiten,als es diese ganzen Add-Ons nicht gab.
Da hat man WoW gespielt, um spaß zu haben, nicht um so schnell wie möglich
geile items abzustauben.

Gab es eine Wipe - lol- who cares
Wer war schuld -solch eine Frage gab es nicht. 
Der Kaiser würde sagen:

Geht's raus und spielt's WoW und hab's spaß dabei.

Heute wird alles kaputt geredet.

Add-Ons wie Omen und Co. sind doch nur was für Ober-NOOBS (sorry-konnte es mir nicht verkneifen.

Sollte Blizz mal auf die Idee kommen einen Server im "Retro-Styl" aufzusetzen,
wo Add-ons verboten/nicht möglich sind, werde ich sofort meinen Account wiederbeleben.

Viel spaß noch mit der völlig überflüssigen Diskussion - geht's doch einfach WoW spielen.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> waren das noch Zeiten,als es diese ganzen Add-Ons nicht gab.
> Da hat man WoW gespielt, um spaß zu haben, nicht um so schnell wie möglich
> geile items abzustauben.
> ...


da bin ich gerade ins bett weil muss ja arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Jester (8. Juli 2008)

-MH-Elron schrieb:


> Ich hab Omen eigentlich nur zum Vergnügen...als Tank versuch ich eh immer MaxAggro zu fahren. Manche DD'ler sollten sich das Teil besser mal in ner aktuellen Version zulegen. Ich könnt jetzt hier ne Seite über flamende DD Schwachköpfe schreiben, die in Inzen anscheinend meinen, das der Pull ihnen gehört und danach anschliessend Mana für Dmg verbrannt gehört wie ein amerikanischer Kleinwagen Sprit schluckt...aber ich lass es mal lieber, bekommt meinem Blutdruck gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/signed zu 100%


----------



## Thrainan (8. Juli 2008)

Jaja alle leute die ein addon nutzen sind ja soo schlecht. Erlich gesagt mag ich die addons. Dadurch wird nichts leichter, da Blizz ja einplant das addons genutzt werden. Dies ist übrigenskeine behauptung sondern ein Faktum das seitens Blizzard entertaiments so nach Ausen getragen wird. 
Die Kämpe sind in BC, falls ihr es gemerkt hab schwerer geworden, zumindest für Tanks. In den normalen 5er Innis habe ich heutzutag mit viel mehr sonderfertigkeiten der Gegner zu kämpfen als es noch zu den noobigen pre Beta Zeiten der Fall war. 
Ich freue mich daher das durch addon ein wenig entspannung dagegen hält. Den Es geht hier um ein SPIEL. Da soll man auspannen können und Spaß haben. Wenn ich mich den ganzen tag konzentrieren will, geh ich auf die Arbeit, nicht online...


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (8. Juli 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> .... ich weiß, ihr habt ein schweres Leben, aber ist es so viel verlangt sich evtl. mal ein oder zwei Addons zu zu legen, wie zB Omen?



Es soll Leute geben die spielen lieber ohne solchen Schnickschnack, weil es das Spiel noch einfacher macht.

Ich frag mich eh warum solche Dinger wie Omen, BigWigs und sämtliche entfluchaddons überhaupt erlaubt sind. Machen das eigentliche Spiel mMn doch sehr kaputt wenn man nur noch auf die kleinen Helferchen schauen muss. Vor allem Smartdebuff und BigWigs vereinfachen das Spiel quasi zum Kindergartenalter. Da ist nun wirklich keine Herausforderung mehr.

Ausserdem: Für Aggromanagement braucht man auch nicht unbedingt ein tool - das geht auch ohne.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Juli 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ich freue mich daher das durch addon ein wenig entspannung dagegen hält. Den Es geht hier um ein SPIEL. Da soll man auspannen können und Spaß haben. Wenn ich mich den ganzen tag konzentrieren will, geh ich auf die Arbeit, nicht online...


Da muss ich dir recht geben!


----------



## Kremaish (8. Juli 2008)

Ich grüße tante Frieda! 

Hat mehr sinn als das alles hier...


----------



## Termithand (8. Juli 2008)

tach auch..

also ich bin tank, ich habe omen ...

und kommt trotzdem in rnd gp nicht klar!!!!

das liegt nicht an meinem spiel oder equip

ES LIEGT AN DD`LERN DIE NICHT ANTANKEN LASSEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

letztens in tdm hc pullt der schurke, der mob killt den heiler und der tank wird gefragt:"sag mal tankst du hier auch was ??"

also ..

omen is wichtig und richtig bringt aber nix wenn mags, wl und schurken sich für imba halten und einfach losprügeln ( und dann noch nicht mal den selben mob !!)

bis neulich


----------



## Dalmus (8. Juli 2008)

Bzerka schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das heißt also das andere mir vorschreiben wollen was ich auf meinem Rechner installiere und was nicht....


Niemand schreibt irgendwem was vor.
Kann doch jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er Omen nutzen möchte oder nicht.
Fakt ist aber: Ein Tank ohne Omen macht es dem Raid unnötig schwer. Deswegen muß man sich nicht wundern, wenn man nicht mitgenommen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





etmundi schrieb:


> Add-Ons wie Omen und Co. sind doch nur was für Ober-NOOBS


Was Du meinst ist gleub ich der BÄM-Mod und nicht Omen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Ausserdem: Für Aggromanagement braucht man auch nicht unbedingt ein tool - das geht auch ohne.


Guter Punkt.
Ich kann auch den Tacho aus meinem Auto verbannen. Was soll ich mit solch unnützen Informationen?
Geht ja auch ohne - als guter Autofahrer sollte man seine Geschwindigkeit auch selbst einschätzen können.
ABS? ASS? Alles Schnickschnack. Ohne geht's ja auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (8. Juli 2008)

Bzerka schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das heißt also das andere mir vorschreiben wollen was ich auf meinem Rechner installiere und was nicht....



Ich schreibe dir nichts vor nur wenn du das nicht hast, dann kommst du nicht in meine Gruppe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vergleich:
Sitze hungernd vor dem TV Gerät. Tankstelle hat noch offen. Habe ein Fahrrad , meine gesunden Beine und ein Auto.
Natürlich fahre ich mit dem Auto. Und warum? Weil ich es kann und noch nüchtern bin.

Genau so sehe ich es mit Omen, wenn es da ist warum nicht nutzen, ersparrt eine Menge Streß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlestream (14. Juli 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> sorry aber den Quatsch den Du da schreibst, glaubst wohl selber nicht. Der grosse Teil der Herumheuler haben immer selber die Klasse die sie bemänglen. Habe selber einen Tank und wurde auch schon angeschnautz. und die Leute sagen immer "ich spiele selber Tank und weiss wie es geht". Am Ende stellt es sich heraus das ihr "Tank" nur auf 30 oder so ist. Nein, so nicht. Lerne Deine Klasse zu spielen dann sind solche Treads überflüssig.



Ich habe 7 Klassen auf 70. Ich gebe offen zu, davon ist keiner besser als T5 equipt, aber niemand kann behaupten, ich verstünde die anderen Klassen nicht, denn genau aus diesem Grund, dem tieferem Verständnis der Gruppenmitglieder, habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht, die hoch zu leveln.


----------



## Littlestream (14. Juli 2008)

Bzerka schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das heißt also das andere mir vorschreiben wollen was ich auf meinem Rechner installiere und was nicht....das in den Klammern dreh ich mal um....ich bin ein dummer DD und kann ohne Omen gar nichts! aber warum sollte man auch nur ansatzweise das denken selbst übernehmen wenn das andere oder ein Programm erledigen können...Ich kenne sogar Leute die haben SSC/TK Clear und sind zur zeit MH unterwegs und nutzen im kompletten raid kein Omen oder KTM....wenn man manche aussagen hier liest müßte die Leute dann ja cheaten weil das ja gar nicht möglich ist....(ausser man benutzt das ding zwischen den Schultern aber so viel kann man ja nicht verlangen)....zieht einfach mal den kopf aus dem Arxxx und schaltet euer Hirn nicht beim einloggen in WoW aus!



Du scheinst Blizzards Konzept nicht verstanden zu haben. "Scheiß auf den Spaß, Item abstauben ist angesagt, das lockt die Kunden" Auch wenn das ein wenig krass formuliert sein mag, im Groben stimmt das und sowas setzt sich auch in der Spielweise durch.

Zu Pre-BC Zeiten war es im Raid fast unmöglich Aggro zu bekommen, aber da lies man sich auch noch Zeit. Wenn vor 2 Jahren geraidet wurde, konnten die DD's noch so viel kritten, den Tanks wurde einfach ewig Zeit zum antanken gegeben, da passierte nichts. 
Heute hast du Glück, wenn jeder in der Gruppe kapiert hat, dass der Mob erst gepullt ist, wenn er beim Tank ist und nicht auf dem Weg dahin und somit lediglich die lächerliche Pullaggro hat.
Schau dir heute mal den Gruppenchannel an. Da sind Leute (nicht mal full Epic, also noch need auf Equip) die wolln Kararaids in weniger als 3 Std, früher hat nie wer gequängelt wenn Mc mal 8Std ging und dann nichtmal alles lag.


----------



## t3x (14. Juli 2008)

ich hasse die leute mit ihrem "früher war alles besser"

aber wissst ihr was das schlimmste ist? Er hat recht!


----------



## YasoNRX (14. Juli 2008)

ein Guter tank weiss schon so wie man aggro aufbaut ich selber habe omen aber die meisten dds wohl nicht^^

Und ich hab nur erste seite gelesen die ersten 3posts ich gebs zu ^^
edit: wenn erst mal wotlk kommt werden die addons eh nix mehr nützen^^


----------



## GerriG (14. Juli 2008)

Ich weiss garnicht wie man auf so eine Idee kommt so einen Thread aufzu machen :/


----------



## danyschami (14. Juli 2008)

iss das ein dummer thread man wer buffed kennt wird doch wohl auch addon`s kennen mann schließt den thread wieder iss ja lässtig XDDDDD


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (14. Juli 2008)

Zeus-Black schrieb:


> b. 2 T. ich kenne keinen Tank der nicht ohne Omen rumläuft ...



Das ne doppelte Verneinung ersetze ohne mit mit und es wird nen schuh draus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlestream (21. Juli 2008)

danyschami schrieb:


> iss das ein dummer thread man wer buffed kennt wird doch wohl auch addon`s kennen mann schließt den thread wieder iss ja lässtig XDDDDD



die ersten antworten sind wirklich dumm, ab der mitte wirds dann interessant.


----------



## Madrake (21. Juli 2008)

es bringt nichts wenn nur die DD's bzw. der Heiler (in 5er Inzen) nur Omen haben - wenn der Tank keines hat. Worauf soll man da achten - auf die Aggro des Heilers?

Wenn der Tank im Omen nicht aufgeführt wird, aber der Rest dann bringt das nichts, dann können die andren das auch getrost deaktivieren.

Naja, mal angenommen der Tank tankt ohne Omen an (Krieger Boss ist Spottimmun)... - er wird des öfteren prierst oder verfehlt am Anfang kommt somit nicht zum eigentlich Speedaggroaufbau - na was sagt der Magier dann Eisblock, Jäger stellt sich kurzerhand tot und der Schurke macht "verschwindibus" und was macht unser Heilschamane? der ist tot... -weil der Rest vllt. noch reagieren konnte...

Um sowas vorzubeugen sollen ALLE Omen haben. - oder meint ihr etwa der Tank gibt im TS an - Schlag wurde verfehlt, ich wurde pariert usw. im TS "omg"...


mfg


----------



## ReWahn (21. Juli 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> @ Ohrensammler:
> Gebe Dir vollkommen Recht.
> 
> 
> ...



Ach ja? schonmal naxx gewesen? wahrscheinlich nicht zu 60er zeiten...
nimm zum Beispiel Fickwerk ([ur=http://wow.buffed.de/guides/454/flickwerk]Link![/url]). Der hat einen ganz schönen batzen hp, und er geht nach 7 Minuten enrage... wens da nicht auf Zeit ankommt, dann weiss ich auch nicht... So gut wie alle Bosse (auch pre BC) hatten nen enrage nach X minuten, um raids bestehend aus 1 tank und 39 heilern zu verhindern... war schon immer so...


----------



## Marabas (21. Juli 2008)

echt traurig, wieder ein dd der zu blöd ist sich Omen zu aktualisieren... naja, wenn der Tank stirbt wars der Healer, stirbt der Healer wars der Tank. NEIN, dds machen ALLLLLLEEES richtig... ich mach mir in die Hose.....


----------



## Sabuesa (21. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön wie einige sich hier aufspielen .
Meist so leute die es wohl auch betrifft.
Omen/KTM sind Pflicht addon´s ausser bei PvP , jeder der hier was anderes behauptet hat keine ahnung .

Am besten finde ich sowieso , wenn sich hier so manche 11 jährigen legastheniker gegenseitig beschimpfen .

Jeder der nichts sinnvolles zu dem Thema zu schreiben hat soll es doch lassen , es interressiert niemanden euer geistiger dünnpfiff.


----------



## Albra (21. Juli 2008)

da sich die versionen nicht gegenseitig unterstützen können alle leute in der gruppe omen benutzen aber sich nicht sehen da sie wie gesagt unterschiedliche versionen haben
wenn die omenersteller diesen missstand beheben würden wäre den meisten schon geholfen

und was pflichtaddon angeht.. es geht auch ohne den ganzen mist nur müssen sdann alle mehr auf zack sein und zu den heutigen zeiten erwartet man diesbezüglich leider zuviel...


----------



## Scalieri (21. Juli 2008)

@Albra

es ist aber nicht zuviel erwartet Omen mal abzudaten und dafür ist BLASC da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spichty (21. Juli 2008)

Kann ja lustig werden wenn es in Wotlk keinen Sdr megr gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ?!?! (21. Juli 2008)

danyschami schrieb:


> iss das ein dummer thread man wer buffed kennt wird doch wohl auch addon`s kennen mann schließt den thread wieder iss ja lässtig XDDDDD



ey manno ey ficken wasss soll deutsch und so? wol voll für nabs ey mann ey

Ich heisse Hans und ich stehe dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kherlak (21. Juli 2008)

Tank tot --> Heiler Schuld
Heiler tot --> Tank schuld
DD tot --> SELBST SCHULD!


----------



## soul6 (21. Juli 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> .... ich weiß, ihr habt ein schweres Leben, aber ist es so viel verlangt sich evtl. mal ein oder zwei Addons zu zu legen, wie zB Omen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Juli 2008)

noch nie nen tank ohne omen gesehn, das sind imerm nur dds

@soul6 weil du sonst nicht weißt, wie weit die dds mit aggro sind. hast du kein omen, sehen sie auch nich wieviel aggro du hast und können sich nich anpassen mit dem dmg an deinen aggroaufbau. es gibt grotige tanks, die extrem wenig aggro aufbauen, dann warnt mich omen, den dmg runterzufahren bevor der mob auf mich zurennt. als shami wichtig, da ich kein vanish oder eisblock habe


----------



## Lillyan (21. Juli 2008)

soul6 schrieb:


> ÄH ? mal eine Frage : " Wozu brauch ich vorne als Tank unbedingt Omen ?"
> Ich dachte immer das dies für die Aggrocontrol ist oder lieg ich da falsch ?!
> Also wenn ich meinen Job als Tank richtig verstanden habe, dann hab ich die Mobs zu binden und so schnell wie möglich
> auf die Ziele (Gruppe) die Aggro aufzubauen !
> ...


Die DDs können deine Agro nur sehen, wenn du das Addon auch laufen hast.... wenn du es nicht hast müssen sie raten und das kann schonmal in die Hose gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (21. Juli 2008)

Ich nochmal !
ok sorry, das die dann hinten nicht´s sehen, wenn ich es vorne nicht habe, war ein kleiner Hirnsturz von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alles klar, nur wie von vielen ebenfalls bereits erwähnt :
Hatten wir früher auch nicht wirklich und es klappte trotzdem.
Es ist klarerweise eine zusätzliche Hilfe für alle,
doch auch die Posts von einigen mit :
"Was nützt mir Omen, wenn in der random der Hexer, Schurke oder wer auch immer nicht drauf schaut und 
einfach einen antankt oder am besten gleich ein paar mehr ?!"
haben schon einiges an Wahrheit in sich.

Also mein absoluter Liebling ist ????? 
Na ratet mal !!!!
Na klar, mein Heiler und sonst keiner ! (hihihi)
(Ja ok, ich beschütz die anderen auch^^)

lg
randy

p.s.: Den Fehler in meinem Kopf werdet ihr ja wohl verzeihen, denn wie angemerkt; "Main ist Tank" und die bekommen ja bekanntlich, immer viel auf die Mütze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karcharoth (21. Juli 2008)

Hab noch kein Omen, werds mir aber zulegen. Danke für den Wink  (mit dem Zaunpfahl)


----------



## Littlestream (22. Juli 2008)

soul6 schrieb:


> "Was nützt mir Omen, wenn in der random der Hexer, Schurke oder wer auch immer nicht drauf schaut und
> einfach einen antankt oder am besten gleich ein paar mehr ?!"
> haben schon einiges an Wahrheit in sich.
> 
> ...



Es gibt da bei mir in der Gegend son schönen Spruch "Jeder zieht sich den Schuh an, der ihm passt" 
Der wird wahrscheinlich je nach Region ein wenig varrieren, aber mir war bei der Erstellung natürlich klar, dass es durchaus Tanks gibt, die ihre Sache gut machen und Leute die wissen, dass sie gut sind, brauchen sich für so etwas ja auch garnicht interessieren. 
Da können die DDs noch so viel rumjammern wie sie wolln, wenn ich tanke und sie dauernt pulln, dann werd ich sie auch mal weiter tanken lassen, statt abzuspotten und mein Möglichstes zu tun, die Aggro zu behalten.
Viele lernen dadurch sehr schnell. Gibt zwar immer n paar Holzköpfe, die es nicht raffen, aber die können dann ja anderen Leuten aufn Senkel gehn.

Worums mir geht ist nur, dass du bei einem 10min Bossfight einfach nicht nach Gefühl Dmg machen kannst.

Nehmen wir als Beispiel Kara. Hunter zieht beim Prinz Aggro, Prinz rennt auf ihn los, Hunter haut totstellen rein, Aggro ist wieder beim Tank.
Alles gut könnt man denken. Pustekuchen! In der Zwischenzeit war der Raid in Range von der AE und es geht mit 5 Leuten weniger weiter.

Für soetwas brauchst einfach KTM oder Omen und es bringt dir als DD wenig, wenn der Tank nicht in der Liste steht.


----------



## dabulla (23. Juli 2008)

Situation 1: 2 Mobs stehen vor dir, für die du noch nicht gut genug equipped bist, der Heiler das aber ausgleichen kann (z.B. in Sklaven Hero die Verteidiger: wenn man nur einige wenige Epics hat und sonst nur Blaues, ist man schneller auf 0 als man denkt). Man hat zwar Wut ohne Ende, muss aber auch binnen kürzester Zeit auf die beiden recht viel Aggro aufbauen, um zumindest den Heiler (jeder Heilertyp erzeugt imho auch unterschiedlich viel Wut) hinter sich zu lassen. Schaut man auf Omen, kann man sehen, dass man binnen ca. 10-15 Sekunden auf beiden Mobs (Schildblock hilft bei den Verteidigern auch nur kurz) je ca. 7-10k aufgebaut haben muss. Ohne Omen hat man für die Healaggro zudem keinerlei Gefühl, was dann eben schnell im Wipe resultiert. Währenddessen ballern dann natürlich auch schon die DDs auf das erste Ziel und erzeugen...

...Situation 2: Mittlerweile ist es so, dass ich in Rnd-Groups (aber auch in der Gilde) fast nur Gladiatoren-PVP-Krams sehe. Die DDs hauen daher einen Kritischen nach dem anderen heraus und meckern dann, dass ich nicht genug Aggro aufbaue (ich muss ja, weil ich noch teilweise Blaues Equip hat, auch noch Demoruf und Donnerknall aktiv halten..). Oftmals overnuken sie daher unbewusst und dürfen die Ini wieder von aussen betreten.
Daher: Blizz: Es kann nicht angehen, dass alle nur noch nach Crit gehen! Wie war das mit den Crits vor BC?


----------



## Fatally (23. Juli 2008)

Immanis schrieb:


> wtf?????
> 
> Dann geh nicht Random sondern such dir Leute mit denen Du gerne und viel Zockst und clear eine Ini nach der anderen mit denen und heul auf deinen Realm rum und nicht hier bitte! Da wird es sich keiner anschaun, btw. hab ich keine Probz damit dass Deff's keine Add-On's haben, die haben mehr als Genug! Was waren das noch Zeit Pre-BC wo Add-On's noch Träume waren und man wirklich "*SKILL*" haben musste!
> MfG



Skill muss man noch immer haben, das was du eher meinst du vermisst die Zeiten als man noch was tun musste um Gut Episch ausgerüstet zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn wenn wir uns in unsere Gilde Leute holen die sind gut Equipt (sehen natürlich das es Kara/anfang ZA/Hero Badges/non BoP Crafts oder so sind) dafür gibts es Proberaids und so kann man 80 % der Leute mit solchen Equip schon wieder auf gut deutsch kicken.


----------



## Hubautz (23. Juli 2008)

dabulla schrieb:


> Daher: Blizz: Es kann nicht angehen, dass alle nur noch nach Crit gehen! Wie war das mit den Crits vor BC?



Das musste man im Gefühl haben. 2 Crits hintereinander bei einem Boss -> Pause, bzw. Finte,Verblassen, Totstellen, Seele brechen etc. Hat auch mit den richtigen Leuten wunderbar geklappt.
Es kann ja nicht sein, dass die Leute ihre Aggro-reduce Maßnahmen anwerfen, *nachdem* sie Aggro haben. So was macht man vorher. Wenn ich als DDler Aggro habe bin ich als Melee tot oder zumindest fordere ich den oder die Heiler unnötig. Als Fernkämpfer rennt der Mob zu mir und auch wenn ich dann eine Maßnahme ergreife, muss der Tank hinterherlaufen und/oder es ist Unordnung in die Aufstellung gebracht worden.


----------



## Rolandos (23. Juli 2008)

Hain schrieb:


> Was haben die ganzen Omen Fetischisten eigentlich gemacht als es die ganzen Addons noch gar nicht gab?
> Dieses Geschrei nach Omen geht mir mittlerweile schon ein bißchen aufn senkel, egal ob TS; Gruppenchat oder Forum: "Sag mal Iwán, warum ich sehe ich Dich gar nicht in meinem Omen?" - "Weil ich keins habe...?"
> 
> Das Spielkonzept sieht vor, dass die Leute sich in einer Gruppe aufeinander einstellen sollten um Erfolg zu haben. Wenn ich als Hexer mit nem Randomtank unterwegs bin wird am Anfang ein wenig beobachtet welche Styles er einsetzt und wie schnell er dabei ist. Daran angepaßt hau ich meinen Damage raus und das klappt in den allermeisten Fällen supi. Wenn ich aggro ziehe entschuldige ich mich und schalte halt nen Gang zurück. Hab ich auch kein Problem mit.
> ...




Genau, ich hatte ohne Omen ohne Addons gespielt. Addons degradieren den Spielspass, zum idiotischen, stumpfsinnigen, langweiligen, abarbeiten von Klickfolgen. Anscheinend können die heutigen Spieler auch nicht anderes mehr, mangels geistiger Leistungfähigkeit, als hirnlos, nach Aufforderung durch Piepse oder bunter Balken, auf Tasten zu kloppen.


----------



## Hanharr der Schami (23. Juli 2008)

/Vote for Close  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Garry_ (23. Juli 2008)

LoL...nur überflogen aber ein lustiges Thema =D

Einer hatte aber ne gute frage gestellt...was macht ihr am Patch Tag wenn Omen & Co noch nicht aktualisiert sind? ^^

Naja...meine ex grp ist immer mittwochs kara gelaufen...mit oder ohne omen & co.
Es wußte jeder bescheid, wann er aggro klaut und hat DMG eingestellt/ runtergefahren oder hat aggro reset gemacht.
Der Trick meiner grp war einfach simpel, und zur veranschaulichung ein Beispiel am Prinzen:
_Tank hat 5sek. zeit für aggro aufbau - sprich ca 2-3x Rüsi-Zerreißen_
Nach 5sek:
- Tank hat genug Wut (min 80%) = voll DMG 
- Wut steigt in antankphase nicht über 50% = dmg laaaangsam aufbaun ( je nach Char nur autohit-dmg wegen krit bzw zauberstab)
Infight:
- Wut ist immer über 75%= weiter voll dmg fahren, 3% vor phasen wechsel dmg runterfahren oder aggro reset
- Wut sinkt unter 50% = DMG runterfahren ( je nach Char nur autohit-dmg wegen krit)
- Wut sinkt im Kampf unter 30% = DMG STOP und warten bis wut wieder min 60% hat

Naja...jeder meiner Kumpels hat noch seine eigene tricks, aber o.a. wurde von den meisten durchgeführt.


----------



## mookuh (23. Juli 2008)

ähm...
1. whinethreads gibts schon genug^^
2. sag lieber den DDs sie sollen auch mal auf omen schauen
3.ja ich hab nur die erste seite gelesen


----------



## Littlestream (26. Juli 2008)

_Garry_ schrieb:


> LoL...nur überflogen aber ein lustiges Thema =D
> 
> Einer hatte aber ne gute frage gestellt...was macht ihr am Patch Tag wenn Omen & Co noch nicht aktualisiert sind? ^^
> 
> ...



So hat man das auch zu pre-bc Zeiten gemacht, aber wie ich bereits sagte, wissen viele in einem Randomraid heute nichtmal, dass der Tank erst mitm Pulln fertig ist, wenn der Mob bei ihm ist und Tank einmal drauf haun durfte sondern hauen schon drauf, wenn der Mob noch aufn Tank zu rennt.

Als ich früher 40er geraidet hab, sahs so aus, dass 2-3 Leute im Ts reden durften und es wurde genau das gemacht, was diese sagten. Wer sich nicht dran gehalten hat oder unerlaubt dazwichen brabelte wurde gekickt, aber sowas gibs ja heut kaum noch.


----------



## WotanGOP (28. Juli 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> Als ich früher 40er geraidet hab, sahs so aus, dass 2-3 Leute im Ts reden durften und es wurde genau das gemacht, was diese sagten. Wer sich nicht dran gehalten hat oder unerlaubt dazwichen brabelte wurde gekickt, aber sowas gibs ja heut kaum noch.


Wo bleibt denn da der Spaß? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

